# What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?



## abu afak (Jul 10, 2011)

Tinhead has stirred me to start another educational String.
That is a De-propagandizing one about the origins of the conflict

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
http://www.palestinefacts.org/pf_early_palestine_zionists_impact.php






_*Tel Aviv Founding Ceremony, 1909*
Photo: Azanne Research_
(abu: Note all the Displaced arabs)




> In the 16th, 17th, 18th and 19th centuries, a litany of Christian travelers &#8211; Siebald Rieter and Johann Tucker, Arnold Van Harff and Father Michael Nuad, Martin Kabatnik and Felix Fabri, Count Constantine Francois Volney and Alphonse de Lamartine, Mark Twain and Sir George Gawler, Sir George Adam Smith and Edward Robinson &#8211; found Palestine *virtually empty, *except for Jewish communities in Jerusalem, Safed, Shechem, Hebron, Gaza, Ramleh, Acre, Sidon, Tyre, Haifa, Irsuf, Caesarea, and El Arish, and throughout Galilee towns &#8211; Kfar Alma, Ein Zeitim, Biria, Pekiin, Kfar Hanania, Kfar Kana and Kfar Yassif. To stay, these Jews had submitted to innumerable conquerors, taxes, pogroms and degradation. But they stayed. *In 1799, Palestine was still so much in need of people that Napoleon Bonaparte championed a full-scale return of Jews.*
> 
> In the early 19th century, Palestine was a backward, neglected province of the Ottoman Empire. Travelers to Palestine from the Western world left records of what they saw there. The theme throughout their reports is dismal: The land was empty, neglected, abandoned, desolate, fallen into ruins.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 10, 2011)

> Winston Churchill was British Colonial Secretary



That says it all.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

Roads, irrigation, technology, universities, hospitals, schools, trade, homes, government, army, the ingathering of exiles and a new state that has more companies on NASDAQ than all of the UK and is responsible for things like ICQ and much of our satellite technology.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 10, 2011)

Monday, 21 September 2009
Website Review - Palestine Facts - Propaganda Alert 
Palestine Facts

The website displayed above is a farce. It's a thinly disguised attempt to colour the Arab-Israeli conflict in the blue colours of Zionism and making it appear like this is the truth, at least from a Palestinian standpoint. The target audience for this website is people who are not very knowledgeable about the conflict and who don't know who to ask for information. However, even with zero facts, you will quickly discover the bias, as I will demonstrate below:

1-It's Anonymous

No one seems to want to claim responsibility for this website, as this paragraph quoted from the FAQ section demonstrates:


"There is no one individual editor. The site has been prepared by a team of writers and editors who are knowledgable of the history, politics, economics and military situation in the Middle East, based on information compiled from the best available sources. They have developed Palestine Facts to provide much-needed factual information to everyone who may be interested in the current situation in Israel, how it evolved to today's status, and what might be reasonable policies for the future."


I wonder how many of those "team of writers" are Zionist? or Arab?
Would you trust the opinion of someone without a name?

2- The nomenclature used is exclusively zionist:

For example, the Occupied West Bank is called Judea and Samaria which is a biblical name fanatic Zionists like to call Arab land that they believe belongs to them. No one (even the UN) uses such names except Israel. This is the same area where some Israeli soldiers refuse to serve on ethical grounds. The UN has issued numerous resolutions deeming Israeli settlements in that area illegal, and yet Israel continues to build on land that is not theirs.

3- Biased Maps:


"Invalid Palestinian Arab Maps.Anti-Israel forces have made an industry out of producing invalid maps that either deny the existence of Israel altogether or distort the history and modern situation."


Basically according to this "unbiased" website, any map that is pro-Palestinian is automatically anti-Israeli. What biased logic. The aim of this website is to delete Palestine from the world vocabulary. Interestingly, they do not mention anything about the Israeli Apartheid Wall which was unilaterally drawn by the Israelis and which clearly illegally annexes Arab land that does not belong to Israel. 

Even Wikipedia acknowledges that: "Parts of the barrier are built on land seized from Palestinians", although their maps show a clear bias against the Palestinians by naming Arab land with Jewish names. Israeli West Bank barrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unbiased websites such as this: Anti-Apartheid Wall Campaign: Updated Anti-Apartheid Wall Campaign Poster Map show the land grab graphically on accurate maps.

4- Biased Sources:

Any academic knows that the quality of your thesis is underpinned by the quality of your sources. This website uses exclusively Israeli sources to describe their supposed Palestinian viewpoint. It's like asking the KKK to abolish slavery. Their map references include:


The Department for Jewish Zionist Education, The Jewish Agency for Israel
State of Israel, Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Maps of Israeli Interests in Judea and Samaria, Begin-Sadat Center for Strategic Studies
etc..


5- Denial of any Palestinian history or rights:

The site blatantly tries to argue everything for Israel's benifit, it even claims that the Occupied Territories are not such but they are "occupied territories" very much in the same way that Arabs try to deny Israel's existence by calling it "Israel". 

There is a section called Arabian Fables that is as logical as a drunken alcoholic abusive rapist. For example: 


"The "Palestinians". That is the fundamental myth. 


Again, the use of the quotations to indicate that the Palestinians don't exist. Weird, because the word Palestine has been there since even before the Arabs came to Palestine, and is a Greek name in fact, more than 2000 years old. Another gaping hole in their logic especially since their website's name is Palestine Facts!

What about this:


"Josef Goebbels, the infamous propaganda minister of the Nazis, had it right. Just tell people big lies often enough and they will believe them."


Let's get it clear. This is a website full of anti-Palestinian propaganda. What is very ironic is that they use Nazi propaganda to claim that their propaganda is correct. Well two wrongs never made a right. 

Let's never forget that it's Nazi Germany that killed the Jews and not Arab Palestinians. The holocaust is not an Arab problem but the Arabs have had to pay for it. Wouldn't it be fairer if we founded Israel inside Germany?

BuJ Al Arab: Website Review - http://www.palestinefacts.org/ - Propaganda Alert


----------



## abu afak (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.humanrightsinstitute.com/History_Versus_Arab_Claims.asp

"....*Palestine was described by travelers as a desolate empty, ruined land.*
Thomas Shaw (1738), 
Volney (1783, 1784, 1785), 
James Finn (1878), 
Alphonse de Lamartine (1835) and 
Mark Twain (1867) all wrote about it with Horror.

Volney described the "ruined" and desolate" country and estimated the total population of the much larger area he saw as no more than 50,000 to 100,000.

Lamartine wrote:

_*"Outside the gates of Jerusalem we saw Indeed no living object, heard no living object, heard no living sound, we found the same void the same silence*&#8230;
as we should have expected before the entombed gates of Pompeli or Herculaneam&#8230;a complete eternal silence reigns in the town, on the highways in the country&#8230;the tomb of a whole people.
"_(Recollections of the East, vol. 1, pp. 268, 308, London, 1815).
[........]
*George Adam Smith*, a geographer who visited Palestine in 1830 before the changes made by European Immigrants, described the country as 
*a mixture of barren, treeless land, and malarial weed-grown swamps.*

Jews who bought this worthless land were called "children of death" because many of them did not survive. Now, almost a hundred years later, 
Arafat labels these immigrants "invaders" and demands the right to take over their land.

*Did these immigrants destroy the "indigenous culture"* Arafat described as existing until European Jews came as immigrants? Or did they improve matters?

The old travelers and geographers found no indigenous culture. They told of isolated villages, each an enemy of the next, of Arab marauders, of incredible poverty, disease and beggars.

*Mark Twain described mudhouses five to seven feet high*, covered with discs of camel dung for fuel because there was no timber of any consequence in Palestine. 
Tiberias was described in appalling terms by Twain.

*Smith called it a "poor fevered place of less than 5,000 inhabitants." 

Cunningham Geikie wrote of Galilee that "Tiberias and the wretched Magdala are the only inhabited places on the whole lake,* although in the day of our Lord nine towns and many villages, 
all populous were found on its shores or on the hillsides behind."

Jerusalem was described by Mark Twain as having "rags, wretchedness, poverty and dirt&#8230;. Lepers, cripples, the blind, and the idiotic, assail you on every hand, 
and they know but one word of but one language apparently&#8212;the eternal "bucksheesh."

*All travelers described Arabs and Jews living in these dreadful conditions.* None saw a people called "Palestinians" who are said by Arafat to have lived in a verdant Palestine with an ancient culture. 

Records such as the 1920 British Foreign Office Peace Handbooks (Mohammedan History) show that Arabs as well as Jews benefited from immigration of these European Jews to that desolate land.

All travelers made clear that Jews continued to live in the land. 
There is no suggestion that Jews ever abandoned their claim to it. It was this continuity of Jewish presence in their land that Reverend James Parkes, writing in "Whose Land?" 
considered to be the real title deeds of Jews to their land....."

http://www.humanrightsinstitute.com/History_Versus_Arab_Claims.asp
-
-


----------



## abu afak (Jul 10, 2011)

*CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Jerusalem (After 1291)*

"...5. Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; 
the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. 
*The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures: 
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; *Orthodox Christians, 6000; Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. 
During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population..."" 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present 

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total 
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000 
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census* (abu) 
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """""""""" 
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300 
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400 
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000 

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm 

Link expired but the Ottoman Census figures, which form it's backbone, and I noted were from the Ottoman counts, are not in dispute.
The later numbers widely available.
The first line/1838 probably approximated using regression analysis.
-
-


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

Tel Aviv, 1912.






Tel Aviv, 1920.






Tel Aviv, 1925.






Tel Aviv, modern times.






And let's not forget Eilat, which is home to one of my favorite photographs:






Today:


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 10, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Tel Aviv, 1912.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say thank you to the dumb American taxpayers.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 10, 2011)

History of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> "...In the late 13th century, Palestine and Syria were the primary front for battles between the Egyptian Mamluks and the Mongol Empire. The pivotal battle was the Battle of Ain Jalut in 1260,
> when the Mamluks, after having brokered a cautious neutrality with the Crusaders (who regarded the Mongols as a greater threat),
> were able to advance northwards and achieve a decisive victory over the Mongols at Ain Jalut, near Galilee.
> The Mongols were, however, able to engage into some brief Mongol raids into Palestine in 1260 and 1300, reaching as far as Gaza.
> ...


-
-


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah, Mount Carmel, right by my mother's birthplace (Haifa).

1894:






Today, Haifa is boomin':











Over 60,000 Jews came to Palestine in 1935. This is Haifa then:






Dare I say Zionists developed an economy and infrastructure that was independent from neighboring Arab countries (ones carved out by the British, I should add) ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 10, 2011)

A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 10, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Ah, Mount Carmel, right by my mother's birthplace (Haifa).
> 
> 1894:
> 
> ...



Isn't it amazing what can be done on stolen land with mooched money.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Say thank you to the dumb American taxpayers.



False.

Zionist infrastructure was built by independent Jewish funds, group funds (eg, Jewish National Fund), and the World Zionist Congress in conjunction with the Jewish Agency.

Also...France was actually a better ally to Israel than the U.S. was after Independence.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 10, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Say thank you to the dumb American taxpayers.
> ...



lol yeah it's had nothing to do with the trillions in dollars from U.S. and money from other countries.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Isn't it amazing what can be done on stolen land with mooched money.



Hey guess what! Jews aren't the victims of our European and Arab oppressors anymore. We have a state, we have good educations, wealth, political prosperity, a legitimate cause and we've won several wars against Arab nations. I understand Hollywood's love affair with Jews Who Lose stories, but that era is over.

We're doing okay.

Fucking deal with it.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 10, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol yeah it's had nothing to do with the trillions in dollars from U.S. and money from other countries.



It didn't. The U.S. was not giving Zionists aid in 1901, and most certainly not to the tune of trillions.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 10, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Monday, 21 September 2009
> Website Review - Palestine Facts - Propaganda Alert
> ......
> 
> BuJ Al Arab: Website Review - http://www.palestinefacts.org/ - Propaganda Alert


*A "Propaganda alert" on "Palestine Facts" from "Buj al Arab Blogspot"!!

:^)*

Are your from Yemen/an Arab or Conspiracist? Or Both?
We know the Conspiracist crap already.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Say thank you to the dumb American taxpayers.
> ...



Israel has always been heavily subsidized by foreign donation and foreign aid.

The Palestinian improvements were paid for with retained earnings from profits that were more available when they were no longer taxed by the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Monday, 21 September 2009
> ...



Palestine Facts is a well known Israeli propaganda site.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israel has always been heavily subsidized by foreign donation and foreign aid.
> 
> *The Palestinian improvements were paid for with retained earnings from profits that were more available when they were no longer taxed by the Ottoman Empire.*


"Retained earnings"?
Tinhead, You are Brain-Dead IDIOT pulling words from your Man-porked ass.

The degree of palestine that was privately owned was owned by a FEW wealthy landowners many of whom sold to the Jews.
The vast bulk of Arabs were ASS-POOR tenant farmers.
There were NO "Retained earnings" you IDIOT!

And Already refuted in this string/The OP.
It was Zionist Money that transformed Palestine by ALL accounts.

Your post Empty claim with NO presentation/refutation of Facts.
Pure empty nonsense.

And in fact, The 'Palestinians' (whatever the hell that is) always flocked to wherever for Jobs.
This includes Tens of Thousands STILL to Israel especially pre-intifada.
They flocked to Kuwait too until 400,000 were kicked out.
And Iraq until another 50,000-100,000 were kicked out.
Palestinians/ARABS are Migrant workers for a century, NOT a people and have no "Retained earnings" You utter DOPE!
-
-


----------



## Si modo (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Say thank you to the dumb American taxpayers.
> ...


They certainly were.  France is the reason Israel _allegedly_ has a nuclear weapons program.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

There is a common myth that Jews came in and just kicked Arab farmers out. Give me a break. They bought the land. These Arabs were *tenants*, not landowners. 

Think about it. I want to start a moshav/kibbutz. It's socialist. We're getting some Jews together and we're going to go develop and live together. We get land from an Arab landlord who lives in, say, Lebanon. We purchase it, fair and square. It's ours.

There are already Arab farmers working it. We don't give them jobs because they'd be our indentured servants. If they are not part of the ideology, they can't be part of this group. I mean, hard to have a commune and hire outside help for 90 per cent of the work, right? That's exploitation that's NO BETTER than early European tenement housing in the cities and completely AGAINST everything the Labor Zionists stood for!

So the Arabs have to go. And they're pissy about it because they lost their jobs. Some return to their homelands. Some stay and live in squalor, uneducated and poor. They don't do shit for themselves. So they rise up against Jews after awhile, encouraged by violent (and educated, powerful, political) muftis who want the Jewish vermin off lands because they want to control a new Arab state.

You can't steal land you already bought.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has always been heavily subsidized by foreign donation and foreign aid.
> ...



The Ottoman land was ceded to the government of Palestine after WWI. this land was being distributed to the people who owned rights. The Palestinians had "land rights" that could be bought, sold, or inherited. They no longer had to lease these rights giving them more money for investment.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> There is a common myth that Jews came in and just kicked Arab farmers out. Give me a break. They bought the land. These Arabs were *tenants*, not landowners.
> 
> Think about it. I want to start a moshav/kibbutz. It's socialist. We're getting some Jews together and we're going to go develop and live together. We get land from an Arab landlord who lives in, say, Lebanon. We purchase it, fair and square. It's ours.
> 
> ...



By 1947, The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine. It could hardly be said that the land was bought. Vere little of it was bought.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > lol yeah it's had nothing to do with the trillions in dollars from U.S. and money from other countries.
> ...



Your pics were well after zionist took control of America in 1913.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> By 1947, The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine. It could hardly be said that the land was bought. Vere little of it was bought.




Who owned the rest, Tin Man? Did the Muslims, Christians, Druze, Bedouin - did they have land titles? Hmmm? Uh...no.

But what about East J'lem? The Jews were expelled after the war. Can we agree its ours now? Are you OK with the fact that the British started to restrict land sold to Jews (and only Jews - isn't that called bigotry?!) because Muslims were complaining? The Turks restricted land sales as well, since they were scared they'd lose hold of Palestine if Jews had their own government. (They weren't worried about Arab farmers.) Are you OK that they started confiscating (aka stealing what Jews had legally paid for) the land that Jews were on?

Hmmm?

MOST OF THE LAND BELONGED TO FOREIGN GOVERNMENT. So are you telling me that Muslim communal property is legit and Jewish communal property and government isn't?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I just roflcoptered. Yeah, Jews control _everything_.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Also: That 6 per cent is CULTIVATED and DEVELOPED land, not the Negev or the forest or the wasteland that was Eilat and Tel Aviv before their founding.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



who said Jews?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




The Zionists in 1913 were Jews.

Duh.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



not all of them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > By 1947, The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine. It could hardly be said that the land was bought. Vere little of it was bought.
> ...



The land was ceded to the Palestinians. Nobody else has any right to it. No other foreigners owned it. Britain did not take possession.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Ceded by whom?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Ottomans took it from the Eastern Roman Empire.  So by some previously stated logic if land can not be taken by war it belongs to the Romans and the Jews were there in the time of the Romans not the Palestinians.

Hey, you were the one who said the first Palestinian newspaper was 1910 or so, right?  Is that when the word "Palestinian" was invented?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties. In its Judgment No. 5, The Mavrommatis Palestine Concessions, the Permanent Court of International Justice also decided that Palestine was responsible as the successor state for concessions granted by Ottoman authorities. The Courts of Palestine and Great Britain decided that title to the properties shown on the Ottoman Civil list had been ceded to the government of Palestine as an allied successor state.[27]

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



Palestinians is an English word but they have been living there since the days of the Canaanites.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooo, they have not. And to claim that only gives credence to the Religious Zionist movement as Hebrews settled and built the land and the Canaanites were largely adsorbed (eg, converted). 

Seriously, the attempt to label Palestinians 'Caananites' is just a way to try to undercut Israel's self determination.

No Arab called himself a Canaanite until the last ten or fifteen years, when they decided it would be politically expedient to rewrite 4,000 years of history.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Najd was a Palestinian village of about 300 people in 1550. By 1948 when it was attacked by Israel 700 people were expelled. Najd was not different than hundreds of Palestinian cities and villages that were attacked and the people expelled.

These people are the Palestinians.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

HUNDREDS? Damn. Do you have names and reputable cites for that - not our Palestine Remembered shit?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



I'n not trying to hurt or help anyones cause. I can just tell you what I believe and why. I want them both to live in peace .


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> HUNDREDS? Damn. Do you have names and reputable cites for that - not our Palestine Remembered shit?



The number of villages destroyed is a matter of record. Palestine Remembered merely compiles a little history of each village.

After all, 750,000 refugees had to come from someplace.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 11, 2011)

There weren't even hundreds of towns to flee from, ya moron.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> There weren't even hundreds of towns to flee from, ya moron.



Here is a map. How many villages were there? Note the signature in the upper left corner.







http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Maps/Story582.html


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 11, 2011)

BTW, if you go NE from Gaza you will find Najd.

They were expelled by Israel's army *before* the 1948 war.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2011)

Slave masters built a society in the south too.  

Thank goodness we don't idolize THEIR superiority these days.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 12, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > By 1947, The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine. It could hardly be said that the land was bought. Vere little of it was bought.
> ...


Indeedy .....
The Negev Desert alone, the then thought-useless HALF of Israel, was owned by NO Arab.
See my (""Myth #1..." string)



			
				CAMERA.org said:
			
		

> http://www.camera.org/index.asp?x_context=4&x_outlet=28&x_article=291
> 
> Once again Philip Mattar was featured, repeating some of the same falsehoods he had uttered in the previous segment:The Jews were being offered 55% of Palestine when in fact they had owned only 7% of the country. Four-hundred-fifty thousand Palestinians were going to end up within the Jewish state, and they did not see any reason why they should go along with that kind of inequality, that kind of injustice.​*Mattar's clear, and false, implication is that if Jews owned only some small percentage of the land, then Arabs must have owned the rest, in this case more than 93% of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 16, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

The arabs were put into concentration camps, the jews learned that one from Hitler.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> The arabs were put into concentration camps, the jews learned that one from Hitler.



Ey there big boy.

Is Israel killing Palestinians?  And I dont mean police officers shooting boys with bombs strapped to themselves, but execution style in a camp.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

Nope. They even ensure that Gaza gets aid...even when Hamas abuses it.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 16, 2011)

Monnagonna Sig said:
			
		

> *I just hope that jews and muslims fight it out to the last man, woman and child. This makes me very happy.
> Best reality tv going.
> -Donald Trump-*


This quote, and even it's first sentence is a 100% Fraud.

It appears NOWHERE on the internet but Monngonna's Sig.
Not "Donald Trump" not NO one.
It's a Fabrication, and a Stupid one. 
Trump would never say that about Jews.
Only a Moronic and Dishonest Bigot would try and attribute it to him.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > By 1947, The Jews only owned about 7% of Palestine. It could hardly be said that the land was bought. Vere little of it was bought.
> ...



Communal property is owned by the community. It is owned by the natives collectively. Just because no one person has a deed does not mean it is up for grabs by foreigners.

There were also different land ownership systems that colonialists did not recognize.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49jBz2kR8Ts]&#x202a;Israel&#39;s Mabo - Israel/Palestine&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

It was state property, you twit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> It was state property, you twit.



Yes it was. Not the British state. Not the Polish state. Not the Russian state.

The Palestinian state.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > It was state property, you twit.
> ...



roflcopter. You mean the Ottoman Empire? Because those land laws carried over.

I hereby declare this park the State of Citizen Pained.

Can I have a dollar?

Palestinians have a state. It's called JORDAN.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



What about the Palestinians from...say...Jaffa who have never been to Jordan?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

You would think as humans moved forward we would have fewer countries.  Now these Delawarians want their own country.  Is Palestine that big? I say Delaware but they have been around longer so it is a bad example.

None the less. I support Israel as the enemy of the civilized world's enemy.  Come back with a more polite Islamic mid east and we will talk.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What about the all Jews driven from Arab lands?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



One of the results of the creation of Israel.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



If they quit siding with those who want to push Israel into the ocean or blowing themselves up they probably could have stayed put.

Now dont go argue yourself blue. After Desert Storm I might have taken Iraq from the Iraqi's and given it to Israel or kept it ourselves lest we would have to risk our lives and tax dollars invading again.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Get it though your head PT idiot "Palestinians" Syrians, Jordanians, Lebanese ect.. Are all the same people they have their land.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, and just to be fair I would have let ten million Iraqi's into the US and not just forced them into some hell hole like Iran.  Lord knows our property values need to hand of demand to rise.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



Israel is inside Palestine and the Palestinians do not want it there.

The Palestinians have the right to make that determination.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

PT just hates our freedoms.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> PT just hates our freedoms.



Christians and Jews have more rights in Palestine than Christians and Muslims in Israel.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



But PT, didnt you say the Palestinians first got a newspaper in 1910 and before that were just Ottoman Turks?  Even though I say if the newly created Palestinians were non revolting Ottoman citizens like you said and they lost the war to end all wars they had some relocation coming.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

PT, if the people of Delaware invade Canada and loose soo badly Canada takes over Delaware do the Delawarians have a gripe?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> PT, if the people of Delaware invade Canada and loose soo badly Canada takes over Delaware do the Delawarians have a gripe?



The Palestinians went to Europe and attacked the Zionists and lost?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol. No the Ottomans lost the war to end all wars. The Palestinians were happy Ottomans right? You told me they were not in revolt or anything if I recall.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > PT, if the people of Delaware invade Canada and loose soo badly Canada takes over Delaware do the Delawarians have a gripe?
> ...



Close as I can figure some Muslim general won the land from the (Eastern) Roman Empire Allah so if winning it is fair then loosing it during WWI is fair.  Make sense?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > PT just hates our freedoms.
> ...



Christians in Israel are protected. So are Muslims.

The PA does not protect Christians or _Ibn Warraqs_.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



And he moved all the people out and moved his own people in?


----------



## abu afak (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> PT, if the people of Delaware invade Canada and loose soo badly Canada takes over Delaware do the Delawarians have a gripe?


If the Arabs had won in 1948 or 1967 there would be No Israel, and no Jews for that matter.

They want "free shots".
It's _"Heads I win, Tails you lose."_ 
They want the few percent they lost back.
*"Do over!" Call the UN! "Back to starting positions", "War can only be won".*

War is a For keeps game. 
There shouldn't be free shots.
In fact, it's arguable Israel should own the Whole West Bank/Have emptied it in 1967.
That way there would be Peace now.. at the Jordan River.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > PT, if the people of Delaware invade Canada and loose soo badly Canada takes over Delaware do the Delawarians have a gripe?
> ...



The Palestinians were not in those wars. Palestine lost nothing in those wars.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...


"Palestinians" (whatever the hell that is), REFUSED a state in 1967, and ascented to Arab War against Israel.
They bear responsibility as much as anyone.
Had Arabs won that war Palestinians would have claimed some of the Spoils from the Jews.

Had they Objected to the war and accepted Palestine/The Partition, you might have had a point somewhere beside on your Tin head. But you don't.

BTW and again, You're a fucking Idiot. Daily posting _palestine-info_ and the like while objecting to Credible Very well researched sites like CAMERA.
Disclosure: I have been a contributor to CAMERA in the past because of their Excellent work.
-
-

*EDIT:
Note below the Stupid Last-wording/Empty denial.
Not worthy of Reply.*
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...





> "Palestinians" (whatever the hell that is), REFUSED a state in 1967



No they didn't.



> and ascented to Arab War against Israel.



Whatever that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Toronado3800 (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I dunno man. What happened back in the day if a muslim general took over your land by the sword?  Did you become his subject or die?  Were the Jews there first?

And yes, I am sure during Roman times a non jewish non muslim inn keeper had land rights in what is now Israel and has lost them.  Sounds like the being given  Jordan instead of Israel is a winning deal though. More land.  Just can't win everything.

Oh, and PT, to be candid, I admit the land has a contorted past. What you say is not lost on me. I only moderately support the pro Israel side of the debate if it is taken alone.

Point is I have picked which side I support based on which side helps along my economic and political beliefs. Poor Muslim nations have made jerks of themselves and lost my support. 

 Israel being a religous state, barely has my support but the Jews have failed to threaten to push Iran into the Indian Ocean so they sound like more reasonable neighbors.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

Israel is secular. The religious nuts you see on TV are a minority. The IDF and the settlers hate each other.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Israel is secular. The religious nuts you see on TV are a minority. The IDF and the settlers hate each other.



Israel is secular ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...





> Oh, and PT, to be candid, I admit the land has a contorted past.



That is basically my point. The rulers of Palestine have changed many times. There have been many different flags over city hall. People have come and gone over the centuries.

There are, however, a group of people who stayed on and put down roots. They built their country. They built the cities, the villages, the farms, the factories, and everything else.

I believe that these people have exclusive rights to their country.

The people who believe that foreigners have the right to come in and take that all away hate me for my beliefs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Israel is secular. The religious nuts you see on TV are a minority. The IDF and the settlers hate each other.



Like the religious nuts MEMRI throws up to the public like they are typical.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 16, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Israel being a religous state, barely has my support but the Jews have failed to threaten to push Iran into the Indian Ocean so they sound like more reasonable neighbors.


Except Israel is Not a "Religious State", it's a secular democracy.

It is the "Jewish State" in character and majority, but not a "religious state" nor even close to a Theocracy like Saudi Arabia or Iran.

Jews are a People/nation as well as a religion. 
-
-


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews brought successful industrialization to the land.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, and PS: Most of my family (3 out of 4 branches) has been here since the Civil War. And you? Can we deport you?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Palestine was a peaceful and self sufficient country before Israel.

Now we have two countries on welfare and decades of death and destruction.

Good plan!


----------



## Jroc (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Only in your warped little brain has there ever been a country called "Palestine"


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 16, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...



Israeli propaganda bullshit.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Look it up and get back too me


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Tell me how this is not their country.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjEBQ_bE7uA]&#x202a;Palestine Pre-1947&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGBoGKPZlQE&feature=related]&#x202a;Palestine before 1948&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Jul 17, 2011)

There was no country called "Palestine" ever in history, any of those people there were just subjects of whomever ruled the area at the time, plus anything you showed there before the late 1800s is after the Jews started returning and providing jobs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> There was no country called "Palestine" ever in history, any of those people there were just subjects of whomever ruled the area at the time, plus anything you showed there before the late 1800s is after the Jews started returning and providing jobs.





> There was no country called "Palestine" ever in history,



So? Israel's name game.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 17, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijgoOdyAImo]&#x202a;Kenny (from Kenny vs. Spenny)'s mom is in early Zionist propoganda&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

Ah, to work and build the land.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Palestine-1800-1882-Historical-Society-Studies/dp/0861932099]Amazon.com: The Jews in Palestine, 1800-1882 (Royal Historical Society Studies in History) (9780861932092): Tudor Parfitt: Books[/ame]

In 1823, half of Jerusalem was made of Jews. The housing in the Jewish Quarter (next to the Armenian Quarter and by the Old City) was so crowded that Jews moved outward because the Turks wouldn't let them obtain housing or build.

The hope never dies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zA7ihcXGzQ]&#x202a;Children in the Hebrew Gymnasium Singing Hatikvah in Munkács&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syUSmEbGLs4&feature=fvwrel]&#x202a;Hatikva at Bergen-Belsen&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

This one, Avodah, is not available online anywhere I can see. Unfortunately. 

_Avodah_
Palestine, 1935, 50 min, b&w
Music Only with English subtitles
Director: Helmar Lerski
(35mm)


Palestine, 1888.

How awful the place sounds! So much desert and emptiness outside the city.  

What was that you said? Jews lived there? And supported immigrants? GTFO!


> FROM THE BURLINGTON HAWK EYE
> BURLINGTON, IOWA
> 9 SEPTEMBER 1875
> A RICH JEW IN JERUSALEM
> ...



Nice word choice. 

btw, the First Zionist Congress was in 1897 --- after these articles were published.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 17, 2011)

THE FORT WAYNE GAZETTE
 FORT WAYNE, INDIANA
 24 JULY 1896
PROSPEROUS CONDITION OF THE SETTLEMENTS FOUNDED IN THE HOLY LAND



> "The present condition of the various Jewish colonies established in the holy land through the benevolence of societies and private individuals belonging to the Jewish faith in Europe is described in the last report of the British consul at Jerusalem, says the London Times.  It appears that, although not all-together self supporting, they are increasing in size, are ably managed and give occupation to numerous Jewish immigrant families who would otherwise be destitute."
> *
> ..."The work is carried out in these colonies in accordance with the latest improvements adopted in Europe, so that they have become model farms to the surrounding peasantry, and will no doubt in course of years produce a beneficial effect on the rural population of Palestine."*





NEWS
FREDERICK, MARYLAND
20 AUGUST 1896
JEWS RETURNING TO PALESTINE



> "A lady who has lived in Jerusalem for the past 40 years and who has only recently returned to England gives the following curious information concerning the increase of the Jewish population of the Holy City:
> 'Twenty-two tears ago there were only between 15,000 and 20,000 Jews in Jerusalem.  In those days no houses were to be found outside the magnificant walls, the gates of which were closed at night.  Since then many changes have taken place, and the Hebrew population - mainly on account of the increase of the Jewish immigration from Russia - now stands at between 60,000 and 70,000.  *Whole streets of houses have been built outside the walls on the site of the ancient suburban districts, which for hundreds of years have remained deserted.  It is not, however, only in Jerusalem itself that the Jews abound, but throughout Palestine they are buying farms and establishing themselves in a surprisingly rapid manner.  In Jerusalem they form at present a larger community than either Christian or the Mohammedan.'"*









"Palestine is full of robbers. The Beduoin, or wandering Arabs, are professionals."

(Ouch.)


&#1506;&#1463;&#1501; &#1497;&#1460;&#1513;&#1456;&#1512;&#1464;&#1488;&#1461;&#1500; &#1495;&#1463;&#1497;


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 17, 2011)

1822, description of the forced Jewish ghetto in Jerusalem:



> On the day of my arrival I saw the whole of the Hebrew population of Jerusalem, collected in the valley of Jehosaphat, where the *Montsallam had sold the  Jews permission* to celebrate the festival of the tombs.  On seeing  captives seated in silence on the tombs of their ancestors, one  might have said that the clamor of the last trumpet was heard, that generations were crowding to the Cedron, and that the words of joy and of tribulation had already burst from the cloud.
> 
> "The quarter of the Jews was  what attracted my early attention.  Eight or nine thousand of the children of the masters of Jerusalem still inhabit this capital  of the past.  A narrow craggy space covered with filth, *which can scarcely be called a street, divides the houses of this quarter, which are falling in ruins.  Pale and sickly beings with a strongly marked physiognomy, there engage in warm disputes about a few medins.  *
> 
> Having descended a flight of broken steps, into cellars, the falling roofs of which were propped by pillars once sculptured and gilt, I learned with surprise that this was the great synagogue: *children in tatters there learned from an old blind man the history of this city where their ancestors adored the God of Israel and of Judah,* beneath the marble porticos, and roofs supported by cedars of Lebanon- they counted over again the miracles of him whom they also expected, of him who had guided the footsteps of their ancestors in the desert of Midian, and who so often brought them back triumphantly into this land of Canaan, where were to flow mountains of milk and honey.





> THE ADAMS CENTINEL,
> GETTYSBURG PENNSYLVANIA
> 7 APRIL 1824
> CITY OF JERUSALEM
> ...



The reason why the Arab population was so much greater than the Jewish one by 1948 was because the Turks and later, the British, restricted Jewish immigration. Thousands came in without papers (many from Iraq and general Arabia) and weren't 'counted'.


Jews also helped bring the first railroad to Palestine.

Zionists built Palestine. By 1948, the yishuv communities were very successful. The Jews did it with hard work, diplomacy, sweat, determination, and faith. That is, if nothing else, the 'American dream', recognized. And you're telling me they have no right to that land? That people who had nothing to do with its prosperity "rightfully" own it? 

No. Give the Arabs their own state. Let them have what they refuse to develop. And then shut the gates.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 17, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Monnagonna Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Israel is a fraud, so we'd be even, even if it wasn't true. Now go fuck a bagel through a hole in a sheet, that's what the whole is for, no? And I bet the bagel feels better too.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 17, 2011)

Toronado3800 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> ...



If Gaza isn't a concentration camp, what is it? A beachside resort?


----------



## Jroc (Jul 17, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...




*A nice new shopping mall opened today in Gaza*:






Mideast Dispatch Archive: A nice new shopping mall opened today in Gaza: Will the media report on it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> THE FORT WAYNE GAZETTE
> FORT WAYNE, INDIANA
> 24 JULY 1896
> PROSPEROUS CONDITION OF THE SETTLEMENTS FOUNDED IN THE HOLY LAND
> ...





> It appears that, although not all-together self supporting,



Israel has always lived on the mooch. It gives it a leg up on prosperity.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 17, 2011)

A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 17, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Toronado3800 said:
> ...



Wow! a tiny 2 floor mall! Boy do they ever have it made!

If it's not a concentration camp, why are they surrounded by Israelis with weapons pointed at them behind high fences on all sides and a naval blockade at sea?


----------



## abu afak (Jul 17, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna Sig said:
> ...


*So Monnagonna has NO answer to me exposing the Fabricated/FAKE quote he is Still using except embarrassed anger.

As To "Fucking a bagel".... It has to be better. 
Fucking your little pink piggy ass and having to listen to you squeeeeal as above was annoying.
You can pull up your pants and go home now.*
-
-


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 17, 2011)

Apparently theses jihadists don't know what a concentration camp is.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 18, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



I heard him say it on a CNN interview, not EVERYTHING is on the net, or didn't you know that?

PS Apparently, abu afuck you likes to fuck guys in the ass. Is it just you or all Israelis?


----------



## abu afak (Jul 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


You LYING Dum Turd!

Donald Trump: &#8220;Israel is one of my favorite places in the world&#8221;

*Donald Trump: &#8220;Israel is one of my favorite places in the world&#8221;*

Globes held its annual Israel Business Conference (link) at the beginning of this week. The self-proclaimed &#8220;conference of the business elite in Israel&#8221; did indeed 
draw business leaders from all over the world.  (via videoconference) by Donald Trump and his children, Donald Jr. and Invanka, both Vice Presidents in the family business. 
*The Trumps are about to start construction on a new luxury 70 story building in the Ramat Gan (link) area.*

Globes has a number of videos on their site from the conference, and the Trump video is highly recommended (for viewing instructions, see below)! 
First of all, *Donald Sr. states in no uncertain terms that Israel is one of his favorite places in the world. 

Not only that, he actually loves the Israeli people! It&#8217;s refreshing to hear these sentiments, 
especially at a time when certain leaders at other conferences are fantasizing about vaporizing the Israeli people.*
[.........]
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 18, 2011)

abu afukyou, go jam Matt Damon's poop shoot, it'll at least make you smarter than you are now.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Winston Churchill was British Colonial Secretary
> 
> 
> 
> That says it all.



That is your only response, you fail small man!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 18, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > > Winston Churchill was British Colonial Secretary
> ...



It does say everything. Don't blame me if you are too stupid to know what it says.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 18, 2011)

abu afak said:
			
		

> Monnagonna Sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Monnagonna said:


> abu afukyou, go jam Matt Damon's poop shoot, it'll at least make you smarter than you are now.


*Beyond being a LIAR....
Monnagonna is SO FUCKING STUPID to have made up that Sig!

Besides all the above, Trump's Daughter Ivanka* (Close to Donald and in his biz)* is MARRIED to an ORTHODOX Jew and has CONVERTED as of Two YEARS ago to Judaism!*
Yeah. Trump wants Jews to fight to the 'last man, *woman*, child'?
You MORON!
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  -

Ivanka Trump on New Fiancé Jared Kushner: &#8216;He&#8217;ll Be a Great Father&#8217; -- Daily Intel

*Ivanka Trump on New Fiancé Jared Kushner: &#8216;He&#8217;ll Be a Great Father&#8217;*
7/17/09 

Not long before the couple's engagement this week, New York had a chance to sit down with Ivanka Trump and talk to her about Jared Kushner, the Observer-owning young real-estate magnate* 
for whom She Converted to Judaism. *"Good luck with Ivanka," Jared e-mailed before the interview. "She is a superstar and you will enjoy your time with her."

Ivanka and Jared appear, genuinely, to be very much in love. "Jared is my best friend for many reasons, largely because I've allowed him to see who I truly am and he still loves me. 
I don't feel like I have any defensive walls built up around me," Ivanka says. "He's so kind as a human being, I look up to him," she said. 
_"He's a bit of a hero of mine. His ability to remain focused &#8212; he lacks an anxiety that's natural for someone his age handed so much responsibility &#8230; 
Sometimes I catch myself looking at him and being thankful that I have grown to a level of personal maturity that I would value so much the qualities he has."_

"We met through mutual friends," she told me. "We started dating pretty quickly after we met. It still felt like a slow process &#8212; a courtship, if you will." 
Jared's Orthodox Jewish background presented a challenge to the relationship, but Ivanka has worked hard to show Jared's parents that she embraces Judaism. 

*This week, she Completed her Conversion, after studying under Rabbi Lookstein at K.J on the Upper East Side.* (Before this, they could not be officially engaged.) 
This spring, for instance, Ivanka attended a benefit for the Mikvah, the traditional Jewish bath, in Jared's hometown of Livingston, New Jersey, with his mom, Seryl, and his two sisters, Nicole and Dara. 
One attendee reported that Seryl introduced Ivanka to friends solely as "Ivanka," and not as Jared's girlfriend.
[......]





--------


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 18, 2011)

Of course he does! What's the matter with you?


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 18, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Tel Aviv, 1912.
> ...



Oh please, you ignorant fuck! The American tax payor didn't start supporting the Israeli MILITARY until the 70s! Not one cent was going to the Israel pre-'48 or pre-'73! Even then the money went to the IDF in order buy arms from America!

And if money alone was enough to build a country, then what about all the billions America gave to Egypt (shit hole), Pakistan (bigger shit hole), name an African country (collection of shit holes), what about Mexico, Haiti and many other Latin American countries etc. 

We built up Japan and German after WW II when they were in ruins (whole cities and factories were destroyed), are you going to demean their success because we assisted them bigtime after WW II.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's another impact:

Science and archeology.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 21, 2011)

What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?

The jews were put in Palestine by christians who need to trigger armageddon in the middle east so that jesus can come back and save them. True story.


----------



## docmauser1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine? The jews were put in Palestine by christians who need to trigger armageddon in the middle east so that jesus can come back and save them._


Arabs should consider converting asap.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 27, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > _What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine? The jews were put in Palestine by christians who need to trigger armageddon in the middle east so that jesus can come back and save them._
> ...



We should abolish all religions. What has religion ever done for mankind? Anything positive?


----------



## abu afak (Jul 27, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


I agree!

Of course Zionism was a SECULAR movement resulting from European [mostly racial] anti-semitism.

Israel is the home Mainly of the Jewish PEOPLE, not merely a religion.
-
-


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 27, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Atheism has done some pretty bad things my friend: Stalin's Russia, Pol Pot's Khmer Rouge, Mao's China and YES Hitler's Nazis! 

I would rather live in a great Christian country like America then the godless USSR!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 27, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





> What was the impact of... 	07-27-2011 04:59 PM 	GHook93 	Suck much cock today!



Is that a proposal there, GayHooker93?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 27, 2011)

I bet Stalin asked the same question about east Germany.


ho hum.  Another day, another bunch of zionist tripe.


:yawn:


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 28, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Jewish is the term given to people who follow judaism, just like a catholic follows the catholic religion. Get it?

You should have said: Israel is the home mainly of the Israeli PEOPLE, not merely the Jewish religion.


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 28, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



None of those leaders did anything because they were atheists, i.e. they weren't trying to spread atheism. China is maybe the only country that is officially against religion, and not even that much, really.
Hitler was also a vegetarian, you gonna blame WWII on vegetarians too?
Btw, Russia has a long history of christian orthodox as their primary religion.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 28, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...




Wrong...You can be an Atheist and still be Jewish. Being Jewish is an ethnicity as much as a religion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 28, 2011)

But why should we discuss religion?

This is not a religious conflict.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 28, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> But why should we discuss religion?
> 
> This is not a religious conflict.



It is for some, I was just correcting one of your fellow loons.


----------



## abu afak (Jul 28, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


Monnagonna (of Fraudulent Signature fame) is Incorrect.
My statement above Was correct.
Israel is the Nation of the Jewish People.

Jews are Not just a Religion but a People/Nation.
Jews are an ETHNO-religous group and have been persecuted mainly on racial, not doctrinal, grounds.
Thus Zionism; the National movement of the Jewish people.

Jews can be identified Genetically (Unlike Muslims/Christians) in Overwhelming number and rare exception.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Jul 31, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

WWIII


----------



## abu afak (Aug 1, 2011)

*Again.
Monnagonna's Sig and statement about Trump is a 100% Fraud.
Now a TROLL as well.
That "quote" in his sig appears NOWHERE on internet Except his sig.
Not for "Trump", Not for NO ONE.

Trump is very Pro-Israel and building there (70 stories) and Ivanka is married to an Orthodox Jew; Herself Converting TO Judaism 2 years ago.*
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 2, 2011)

Ivanka's marriage was a mossad plot to embarras The Donald. Too bad it was faked.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 6, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Ivanka's marriage was a mossad plot to embarras The Donald. Too bad it was faked.


YOU must be a "Mossad plot".

Your Idiocy so grotesque you only stir support for Israel/Jews.
-
-


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 7, 2011)

abu afak said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanka's marriage was a mossad plot to embarras The Donald. Too bad it was faked.
> ...



Jews need all the help they can get, just ask The Donald.


----------



## LebanonPride (Aug 7, 2011)

The impact? Would have to be turning a land where 3 major religions lived in peace with eachother, to this.

Zionism brought nothing but violence when it immigrated from Europe and started taking the Palestinians land. They brought war and hate.

Only reason groups like Hamas and Hezbollah exist and are supported so much is because of Israel's aggression.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 9, 2011)

LebanonPride said:


> The impact? Would have to be turning a land where 3 major religions lived in peace with eachother, to this.
> 
> Zionism brought nothing but violence when it immigrated from Europe and started taking the Palestinians land. They brought war and hate.
> 
> Only reason groups like Hamas and Hezbollah exist and are supported so much is because of Israel's aggression.


ANY place where Islam meets another Religion there is Violence.
Why blame the Jews who have lived in Palestine continuoulsy (if sometimes in small number) for 3000 years.

Jews were 25% of the Palestine population in the 1600's.. until they were Massacred by Muslims.

This Predates Zionism by 350 Years.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 9, 2011)

LebanonPride said:


> The impact? Would have to be turning a land where 3 major religions lived in peace with eachother, to this.
> 
> Zionism brought nothing but violence when it immigrated from Europe and started taking the Palestinians land. They brought war and hate.
> 
> Only reason groups like Hamas and Hezbollah exist and are supported so much is because of Israel's aggression.



Interesting premise. If there was no Israel there would be no Hamas, no Hezbollah, no PLO, no PFLP, no DFLP, no PRC, no ISM, no flotillas, no BDS, no Islamic Jihad...

Israel is very creative.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 9, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> LebanonPride said:
> 
> 
> > The impact? Would have to be turning a land where 3 major religions lived in peace with eachother, to this.
> ...




And no country called Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > LebanonPride said:
> ...



Counties that recognize the state of Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > LebanonPride said:
> ...



As the UN General Assembly lacks the power to do more than make recommendations, the starting point for Palestinian statehood or independence is not UN General Assembly Resolution 181 which recommended that two states be created on Palestinian territory. Instead it is the right to self-determination that the Palestinian people have as the indigenous people of Palestine. This right is perhaps the most notable human right in the United Nations. It is the only human right expressly recognised in the Charter of the United Nations, where articles 1, 55, and 73 acknowledge it. The right to self-determination is an essential  the most essential for many states  part of customary international law and has been declared one of the most basic principles of customary international law by the UN General Assemblys Declaration on the Principles of International Law concerning the Friendly Relations and Cooperation among States.

 The right to self-determination has been explicitly recognised as applicable to the situation of the Palestinian people by the UN General Assembly for more than 30 years. To this end it established the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People in 1975 to work towards the realisation of this right. This right provides all peoples, including the Palestinian people, the right to determine their own future. It is a right that Israelis did not enjoy in Palestinian territory when they unilaterally declared their state in violation of Palestinians right to self-determination. The Palestinian right to self-determination pre-existed any effort by Israel to occupy Palestinian lands. It is a right that all Palestinians are entitled to exercise according to international law since at least the 1920s. It is thus a right that is enjoyed over all of the territory over which the British Mandate was approved by the League of Nations in 1922.

 This does not mean that Palestinians are required to exercise this right, but if they wish to do so they are entitled to do so. They need no permission from anyone else. Indeed, today more than half the states in the international community recognise Palestine as a state.

JURIST - Forum: International Law and Palestinian Independence: A View from Palestine


----------



## Free Thinker (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been to Israel many times.  It is a spectacular oasis of civility, intellectual accomplishment and creative ingenuity surrounded by a wasteland of oppressive and ineffective Muslim hellholes.  The Jews of Israel manage to thrive and excel against all odds and in a deeply hostile environment. They are to be commended and admired.   As a Christian, I 100% support Israel and the Jewish people (who are our spiritual brethren).   The sick arrogant Muslim World loves to dream of the demise of Israel and the Jewish people, but that will never happen.  Israel exists by Devine right.


----------



## Douger (Aug 10, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it amazing what can be done on stolen land with mooched money.
> ...


Interesting. I didn't know IsNtReal had a city named Denver ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2011)

Free Thinker said:


> I have been to Israel many times.  It is a spectacular oasis of civility, intellectual accomplishment and creative ingenuity surrounded by a wasteland of oppressive and ineffective Muslim hellholes.  The Jews of Israel manage to thrive and excel against all odds and in a deeply hostile environment. They are to be commended and admired.   As a Christian, I 100% support Israel and the Jewish people (who are our spiritual brethren).   The sick arrogant Muslim World loves to dream of the demise of Israel and the Jewish people, but that will never happen.  Israel exists by Devine right.



So, you are a Christian who supports Israel as Israel drives Christians out of the holy land?


----------



## Jroc (Aug 10, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You can post all the bull you want, The fact is if there were no Israel that land would be a part of Jordan, Egypt and Syria. I could give a shit about your U.N. post they are a joke.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



The right to self-determination predates the UN. It was also recognized in the League of Nations charter. It was also part or the Palestine Mandate. A part of the mandate that Britain violated by inserting its own agenda.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 10, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Are you in some kind of dream world? There was never any independent land or country called Palestine your stupid assertions make no difference, they don't change the facts as they are on the ground today and throughout history


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 10, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



And the Palestine mandate was called the Palestine mandate why?


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Because Palestine was going to become the JEWISH Home4land.

An Agreement BETWEEN the Arab State and Palestine/The Jewish one; 1919.

The Weizmann-Faisal Agreement
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



How much of that crap actually took place? It seems that the Palestine mandate superseded any of that before it took place.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 11, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


That agreement was never implemented.
Now you offer what happened as justice, (!) as opposed to what was fair or agreed on.
ERGO, tyhe Partition, Res 181 Superseded the Mandate, or any previous histiory. (and res 242 superseded 181)
Correct ?

What an idiot you are/how poorly and gratuitously you last word.
-
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 11, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



Resolution 181 was never implemented by the Security Council. It was proposed because all other illegal attempts flopped.

It means nothing.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 12, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Resolution 181 was never implemented by the Security Council. It was proposed because all other illegal attempts flopped._


That's what arabs have been doing, of course, their clinical inability to get along with jews should've been treated with drastic measures.


P F Tinmore said:


> _It means nothing._


On the contrary, that means a lot, of course.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _Resolution 181 was never implemented by the Security Council. It was proposed because all other illegal attempts flopped._
> ...



The native Muslims, Christians, and Jews got along fine.


----------



## Lebro (Aug 13, 2011)

abu afak said:


> LebanonPride said:
> 
> 
> > The impact? Would have to be turning a land where 3 major religions lived in peace with eachother, to this.
> ...



lol man, that's just a straight up lie. There are Muslims all over the world who live with other religions. I'd know. I'm one of them. Keep the BS to a minimum please, I know it's hard to do when defending Israel but please try 

I didn't say Jews, I clearly said Zionists from Europe. I said Jewish and Muslim Palestinians lived together peacefully.

You can't say otherwise. Hamas and Hezbollah are supported as resistance for Israel. It's not a conspiracy theory or anything. They are resisting Israel's occupational actions (Gaza, West Bank, South Lebanon). Without those two groups, Israel would of occupied them much longer.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL Man indeed.
It's the straight up truth and your are a Laughable Taqiyyah apologist.
*Muslims are At War with the Neighbors and minorities across the Globe.*
The Long Islamic Front line from Mauritania to Mindinao, where many people Die every Day from... ISLAM.



			
				me said:
			
		

> At War OR Which are persecuting their Minorities.
> Here's a PARTIAL list, by no means complete, But well large enough to be Damning Nonetheless!
> 
> Pick up a newspaper lately? Last 10 years?
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

Lebro said:


> You can't say otherwise. Hamas and Hezbollah are supported as resistance for Israel. It's not a conspiracy theory or anything. They are resisting Israel's occupational actions (Gaza, West Bank, South Lebanon). Without those two groups, Israel would of occupied them much longer.



Israel is occupying...Israel, where Jews have lived and ruled for 3200 years.

Can you provide archaeological evidence your so-called Palestinians even lived in Israel before the 20th century?  No, I didn't think so


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

abu afak said:


> LOL Man indeed.
> It's the straight up truth and your are a Laughable Taqiyyah apologist.
> *Muslims are At War with the Neighbors and minorities across the Globe.*
> The Long Islamic Front line from Mauritania to Mindinao, where many people Die every Day from... ISLAM.
> ...


*Which Fundamentalism kill$ thousand$ of children on the opposite $ide of the planet for profit?*

"These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children* died between January and August 1991. (N Engl J Med 1992;327:931&#8211;6.)"

MMS: Error


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Like, during the Crusades?  Ever even come close to opening a history book?  LOL


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



The Crusaders were not natives.


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Nor, were the Muslims natives who invaded from Arabia, dumbbell.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So, you believe that whenever a new flag is raised over city hall *everyone* leaves and a whole new group moves in?


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I know I believe Christians and Jews and Zoroastrians were the indigenous population of the Middle East before the Muzzies and Rabs invaded hundreds and thousands of years later, because that's what the history of the Near East is.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


"*Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine* since four thousand years before Christ... Their ancestors built the cities of Jerusalem, Nablus, Jericho, Beisan, Acca and Jaffa. 

"The Hebrews arrived in the land between 1400-1200 B.C., and only maintained control over it during the lifetimes of King David and his son King Solomon &#8211; a period of about 80 years. 

"The land then came under Greek and Roman rule, and was then conquered by Islam in the year 637 A.D. under the second Caliph, Omar. By that time, the Jews had already left Jerusalem, and Christianity was the dominant religion. 

"The Caliph granted full security to all Christians, including personal safety, and protection of property, religion and churches. The Muslims declared Jerusalem the capital of Palestine, and the city remained under Islamic rule until the end of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, except for a brief time of Christian rule under the Crusaders.

"In this century, the eastern Mediterranean became subject to British and French occupation as a result of the First World War, and Palestine came under British military occupation. 

"The British encouraged the Arabs to gain their independence from the Ottoman Empire and promised them support if they stood on the side of the allies during the First World War. However the British reneged on the promise, and British Foreign Minister Arthur James Balfour promised the International Zionists a homeland for the Jews in Palestine. 

"At the time, the population of Palestine was comprised of 95% Arabs (both Christians and Muslims), *4% Palestinian Jews,* and 1% expatriates. The Jews owned only 2% of the land..."

US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak

If you object to the source, refute his claims.(if you can)


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back to at least 3200 BCE, verified by the archaeological record.

So-called Palestinians didn't even exist until 1967.  LOL


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

Produce the "archaeological record."

Then explain if all people have a right to lands their ancestors occupied thousands of years ago.


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Produce the "archaeological record."
> 
> Then explain if all people have a right to lands their ancestors occupied thousands of years ago.



I already have produced the archaeological record verifying the ancient Jewish presence in Israel.

Jews have lived continuously in Israel and Jerusalem dating back to the 13th century BCE. 

You are unable to prove so-called Palestinians have lived in Israel prior to the 20th century


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

"Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...

US Involvement in the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: Solution or Complication? by Lt. Col. Mohammed F. Abo-Sak

In 1948 (CE) two-thirds of the people living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River were not Jews; however, a Jewish state was imposed upon them by force of arms. 

Why among all the people on this planet are Jews entitled to land their ancestors lived on thousands of years ago?


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...



You have any archaeological verification?  No, I didn't think so.  

Pals are merely nomads from Arabia who migrated to Israel in the 20th century.

Jews and Christians have lived hundreds and thousands of years before there was even a Mahomet or an Arab history.


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "In 1948 (CE) two-thirds of the people living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River were not Jews; however, a Jewish state was imposed upon them by force of arms.



In 1000 BCE, most of the people living between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River were Jews.  Jews have lived continuously in Israel and its capital Jerusalem since then.  

Arabs are from Arabia.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

What gives Jews rights to land their ancestors conquered three thousand years ago?
Their Holy Book?


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> What gives Jews rights to land their ancestors conquered three thousand years ago?
> Their Holy Book?



Prior possession.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 14, 2011)

Does "prior possession" apply only to Jews?
How about Cherokee?


----------



## JStone (Aug 14, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Does "prior possession" apply only to Jews?
> How about Cherokee?



Cherokee got screwed.  They should have hired a Jewish lawyer


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Palestinians have continuously resided in Palestine since four thousand years before Christ...
> ...



On September 3, (1947) UNSCOP issued its report to the General Assembly declaring its majority recommendation that Palestine be partitioned into separate Jewish and Arab states. It noted that the population of Palestine at the end of 1946 was estimated to be almost 1,846,000, with 1,203,000 Arabs (65 percent) and 608,000 Jews (33 percent). Growth of the Jewish population had been mainly the result of immigration, while growth of the Arab population had been* almost entirely due to natural increase.*

http://lalqila.wordpress.com/2011/0...tion-181-created-israel-based-upon-an-unde/


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

abu afak said:


> http://www.humanrightsinstitute.com/History_Versus_Arab_Claims.asp
> 
> "....*Palestine was described by travelers as a desolate empty, ruined land.*
> Thomas Shaw (1738),
> ...



In 1615 the English traveler George Sandys described Palestine as "a land that flows with milk and honey; in the midst as it were of the habitable world, and under a temperate clime; adorned with beautiful mountains and luxurious valleys; the rocks producing excellent waters; and no part empty of delight or profit."(4)

A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.humanrightsinstitute.com/History_Versus_Arab_Claims.asp
> ...



Bogus source.  

Mark Twain, "Innocence Abroad"...


> Of all the lands there are for dismal scenery, I think Palestine must be the prince. The hills are barren, they are dull of color, they are unpicturesque in shape. The valleys are unsightly deserts fringed with a feeble vegetation that has an expression about it of being sorrowful and despondent. The Dead Sea and the Sea of Galilee sleep in the midst of a vast stretch of hill and plain wherein the eye rests upon no pleasant tint, no striking object, no soft picture dreaming in a purple haze or mottled with the shadows of the clouds. Every outline is harsh, every feature is distinct, there is no perspective--distance works no enchantment here. It is a hopeless, dreary, heart-broken land.
> 
> Small shreds and patches of it must be very beautiful in the full flush of spring, however, and all the more beautiful by contrast with the far-reaching desolation that surrounds them on every side. I would like much to see the fringes of the Jordan in spring-time, and Shechem, Esdraelon, Ajalon and the borders of Galilee--but even then these spots would seem mere toy gardens set at wide intervals in the waste of a limitless desolation.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 15, 2011)

> Bogus source



Of course it is. If it is not (http://www.israelibullshit.il) it is a bogus source.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Bogus source
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. If it is not (http://www.israelibullshit.il) it is a bogus source.



Your source is BOGUS.  Mark Twain on his dreary impressions of desolate Palestine is genuine.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

Mark Twain was an alcoholic.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Mark Twain was an alcoholic.



You're illiterate.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Twain was an alcoholic.
> ...



You seem to like to quote alcoholics who support israel.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



When you achieve Mark Twain's stature, we'll have a parade.  In the meantime, you're just an illiterate punkass posting on the internet in torn underwear.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I'm still in my PJs, lol.

You mean when I popularize the word "******" again? Then you'll respect me?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



mark twain was a writer, nothing more nothing less.  Maybe you can quote some JK Rowling next, ****** Jim.



The JIDF is out in full force today.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



You're unemployed and living at home, loser.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



says the JIDF loser..


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be in mosque prostrating your dumb self, slave of allah?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Says the slave of allah loser


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





STRIKE TWO!!!






poor lil jew boy... did your mommy make you eat too much chicken noodle soup and stay out of the rain?

myawwwwww...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Since I'm not a muslim, no.  But, don't let reality block your vision any more than your nose already does, you slave to the penny!


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I, too, would be ashamed to be a Muzzie, given your false prophet was a pedophile


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

The jews are still causing trouble, I guess they learned nada from WWII.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> The jews are still causing trouble, I guess they learned nada from WWII.



Jews have lived in Israel for 3000 years, 2000 years before Mahomet was hatched and before there were even Arabs.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> ...



Did I say somewhere that jews weren't even allowed to live in Palestine? No, so fuck you, bagel boy.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Palestine was invented by the British after WW I, psycho loser.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Palestine, the geographic area, not the state of Palestine, there's no such thing, I agree.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I'm not a muslim, jewboy.



Don't you have a son to sacrifice to a burning bush?


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Be proud your false prophet was a pedophile, Muzzie.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Mohammed may very well have been a pedo fag.  I wouldn't care either way.  What we DO know, however, is that jews bake easy like a cake-from-a-box recipe.

BURNT JEW COMING UP!


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Jews are the basis of America, trailer trash.

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

*Jews are the basis of America, trailer trash.*





no, jew...  you really aren't.  But, don't let that thought keep you from roasting into a lightly crisp crust in a succulent jew-bake dish.


HMMMMM!!!!!


Jew, the OTHER OTHER white meat!


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


>



US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews are the basis of America, trailer trash.



If that were the case then we'd all be walking around with coke bottle glasses from all the inbreeding.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are the basis of America, trailer trash.
> ...



Coming from an uneducated, unemployed high school dropout living in a trailer 

US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.
> 
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


Sorry I meant, If that were the case then we'd all be walking around with coke bottle glasses repeating the same thing over and over again from all the inbreeding.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



You meant, you're an uneducated, unemployed high school dropout living in a slum


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 15, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

No peace for the world.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> No peace for the world.



Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...
I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## JStone (Aug 15, 2011)

Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.

President John F. Kennedy...


> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel. In 3 years this new state had opened its doors to 600,000 immigrants and refugees. Even while fighting for its own survival, Israel had given new hope to the persecuted and new dignity to the pattern of Jewish life. I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> 
> John F. Kennedy: Speech by Senator John F. Kennedy, Zionists of America Convention, Statler Hilton Hotel, New York, NY


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

JFK was a cheater and a drunk. That all you got to support Israel is drunks, slave owners and liars?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

And I never said that the jews have caused EVERY war ever fought, just that they're responsible for WWIII , which we're in now if you look at all the countries involved in the jew conflict:

Irak
Iran
Lebanon
Afghanistan
Pakistan
USA
Canada
UK
Poland
Germany
Australia
all the other NATO countries
Somalia
Yemen
Kenya
Spain
Worldwide civilian air travel
And probably a bunch of countries that I've forgotten as well.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> And I never said that the jews have caused EVERY war ever fought, just that they're responsible for WWIII , which we're in now if you look at all the countries involved in the jew conflict:



Coming from the uneducated, unemployed high school dropout who lives in a trailer


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JFK was a cheater and a drunk. That all you got to support Israel is drunks, slave owners and liars?



Coming from the uneducated, unemployed high school dropout, above, living in a trailer.

John F. Kennedy: Third Most Admired Person Of The 20th Century...
Gallup's List of Most Widely Admired People of the 20th Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMZKRKUgM4s&feature=related]Israel Destroys American International School in Gaza --CNN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> ...



Pallies destroy childrens' summer camp  Masked men attack Gaza summer camp - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - msnbc.com


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...


*JFK on the origin of the Jewish state:*

*"Sometime in the late 1950s*, that world-class gossip and occasional historian, John F. Kennedy, told me how, in 1948, Harry S. Truman had been pretty much abandoned by everyone when he came to run for president. *Then an American Zionist brought him two million dollars* in cash, in a suitcase, aboard his whistle-stop campaign train. '*That's why our recognition of Israel was rushed through so fast*.' 

"As neither Jack nor I was an antisemite (unlike his father and my grandfather) we took this to be just another funny story about Truman and the *serene corruption of American politics*."

Jewish History, Jewish Religion: The Weight of Three Thousand Years


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> ...



LOL, BOGUS website, you dink.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...



The main UN compound in Gaza was in flames today after being struck by Israeli artillery fire, and a spokesman said that the building had been hit by shells containing the incendiary agent white phosphorus.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1G8doybSc&feature=related]Israel Destroys U.N Headquarters in Gaza using illegal Weapons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5UKLRRM2iE]This is what the Palestinian economy looks like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> ...



John F. Kennedy...
Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice.

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What does the average American think?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpkxoql4xz0]Fred Phelps Thanks God for the Shooting of Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000
> Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
> Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21
> Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
> ...



Gee, none of that happened in Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTBumgtsutE]Demolitions Continue in East Jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Alexis de Toqueville...
I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jews build things.  Rabs and Muzzies only destroy things.
> 
> President John F. Kennedy...
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeT6faLNzV8&feature=related]Demolition, Dispossession and Resistance in Al-Arakib, Israel, Februrary 10th 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P4rqtTiU7M&feature=related]Gaza Int&#39;l airport - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Gaza Int'l airport - YouTube



Oh, Allah, calling all suicide pilots to duty


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoB0VKMXedQ]40 rendered homeless in latest Israeli demolition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> 40 rendered homeless in latest Israeli demolition - YouTube



Demolish the jihadists!

Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
the Communists and their adherents
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uUkE1-JC3Y&feature=fvst]Codepink built a playground at beach camp in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Warren Buffett...
We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Warren Buffett...
> We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
> Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube



More "Brand Israel" crapola.

Smokescreen issue to hide the conflict.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

The Daily Telegraph: Israel The Start Up Nation Taking On Silicon Valley.  Israel's strong technology start up scene has correctly earned the tiny state its growing reputation as the world's second Silicon Valley


> Israel, despite being the 100th smallest country in the world, which can fit into Europe 459 times, has the highest number of companies listed on the NASDAQ after America.
> It also has highest number of high-tech start ups, estimated to be 3,500, ranging from internet companies to software solutions, outside of the US.
> 
> ...many technology companies, including Google, Microsoft and Intel, choose to have their major research and development (R and D) centres inside this small state.
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Daily Telegraph: Israel The Start Up Nation Taking On Silicon Valley.  Israel's strong technology start up scene has correctly earned the tiny state its growing reputation as the world's second Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> > Israel, despite being the 100th smallest country in the world, which can fit into Europe 459 times, has the highest number of companies listed on the NASDAQ after America.
> ...



More "Brand Israel" crapola.

 Smokescreen issue to hide the conflict.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Innovation Nation: Israel 


> Israel is a country of just 7.1 million people that may well be the worlds top techno-nation
> 
> The country boasts the highest density of start-up companies in the world, with a total of 3,850 now operating at a rate of one for every 1,844 Israelis. In 2008, the nation attracted more than $2 billion in venture capital in 2008, as much as flowed to the U.K.s 61 million citizens or the 145 million people living in Germany and France combined. And for that matter, some 63 Israeli companies were listed on the Nasdaq in 2009, more than from any other foreign country, including Canada, Ireland, the U.K., Singapore, China, or India. Nor have the wars Israel has repeatedly fought slowed the country down. Since 1995, Israels broader economy has grown faster than the average for the worlds developed economies. During this decade, the Israels share of the global venture capital market did not decline--it doubled, from 15 to 30 percent.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

The "Brand Israel" campaign launched by the Foreign Ministry in Toronto last September has officially ended, and initial evaluations of its impact have begun. The campaign, which aimed to create awareness of Israel in a context other than the Arab-Israeli conflict, showcased Israeli creativity, archeological history and technological prowess. While it remains too early to conclude whether the campaign fulfilled its main goal (the poll numbers have yet to be crunched), one unintended result is clear: Brand Israel has, ironically, kicked up a storm of conflict-related politics.

Brand Israel turned Canada into a PR battlefie... JPost - Opinion


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark 


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

More "Brand Israel" crapola.

 Smokescreen issue to hide the conflict.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

SAP AG, World's Largest Enterprise Software Company 
SAP LABS ISRAEL:TAKING ADVANTAGE OF NEW TECHNOLOGIES


> Across the canvas of today's business world, SAP's brush continues to paint bold strokes of technological innovations. A significant number of these innovations have originated with SAP Labs Israel, a vital part of SAP's global development network. An R&D lab with two locations in Ra'anana and Karmiel, SAP Labs Israel is the company's fourth largest development center worldwide, employing more than 700 employees.
> 
> SAP Labs Israel is engaged in a continuous process of growth and development, one which nurtures its human resources. It encourages innovation, initiative, and excellence among its staff, while placing an emphasis on personal and professional development. The fact that the Israeli R&D center is heading the development of some of SAP's most cutting-edge products is a reflection of the creativity, diversity, and commitment characterizing our prevailing work ethic.
> 
> SAP Global - SAP Labs Israel: Taking Advantage of New Technologies


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> SAP AG, World's Largest Enterprise Software Company
> SAP LABS ISRAEL:TAKING ADVANTAGE OF NEW TECHNOLOGIES
> 
> 
> ...



Are you getting paid to pimp Israeli propaganda?


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Israel Builds World's Largest Solar Power Park In California 



> SAN FRANCISCO, CA -- Pacific Gas and Electric Company announced today that it has entered into a landmark renewable energy agreement with [Israeli-based] Solel-MSP-1 to purchase renewable energy from the Mojave Solar Park, to be constructed in Californias Mojave Desert. The project will deliver 553 megawatts of solar power, the equivalent of powering 400,000 homes, to PG&Es customers in northern and central California. The Mojave Solar Park project is now the worlds largest single solar commitment.
> 
> Solel Solar Systems of Israel, the worlds largest solar thermal company, is the parent company of Solel-MSP-1 LLC. Solels leading technology utilizes parabolic mirrors to concentrate solar energy onto its patented UVAC 2008 solar thermal receivers. The receivers contain a fluid that is heated and circulated, and the heat is released to generate steam. The steam powers a turbine to produce electricity, which can be delivered to a utilitys electric grid. The electricity generated by Mojave Solar Park will use some of the transmission infrastructure originally built for the now dormant coal-fired Mojave Generation Station to deliver the power to PG&Es customers.
> 
> PG&#38;E Signs Agreement With Solel for 553 Megawatts of Solar Power


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

Give up on the "Brand Israel" propaganda already.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Israeli Nobel Prizes for ground-breaking advances in science and economics...
Israeli Ada Yonath, Director of the Helen and Milton A. Kimmelman Center for Biomolecular Structure and Assembly of the Weizmann Institute of Science has won a Nobel Prize for chemistry for her pioneering research on the structure and function of the ribosome, becoming the first woman in the Middle East to win a Nobel Prize in the sciences.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Israeli Nobel Prizes for ground-breaking advances in science and economics...
> Israeli Ada Yonath, Director of the Helen and Milton A. Kimmelman Center for Biomolecular Structure and Assembly of the Weizmann Institute of Science has won a Nobel Prize for chemistry for her pioneering research on the structure and function of the ribosome, becoming the first woman in the Middle East to win a Nobel Prize in the sciences.



What does that have to do with Israel's war crimes?


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Israeli Robert Aumann, a member of the United States National Academy of Sciences and a professor at the Center for the Study of Rationality at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem received the Nobel Prize in Economics for his work on conflict and cooperation through game-theory analysis.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Israeli Robert Aumann, a member of the United States National Academy of Sciences and a professor at the Center for the Study of Rationality at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem received the Nobel Prize in Economics for his work on conflict and cooperation through game-theory analysis.



Well whoop dee doo.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Israeli scientist Aaron Ciechanover, a member of the Israel Academy of Sciences and Humanities, the Pontifical Academy of Sciences and is a foreign associate of the US National Academy of Sciences, won a Nobel Prize in chemistry for his discovery of ubiquitin-mediated protein degradation.  The ubiquitin-proteasome pathway has a critical role in maintaining the homeostasis of cells and is believed to be involved in the development and progression of diseases such as: cancer, muscular and neurological diseases, immune and inflammatory responses  

Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy. The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live. A degraded sensualism deprives this life of its grace and refinement; the next of its dignity and sanctity. The fact that in Mohammedan law every woman must belong to some man as his absolute property, either as a child, a wife, or a concubine, must delay the final extinction of slavery until the faith of Islam has ceased to be a great power among men.
> 
> Individual Moslems may show splendid qualities, but the influence of the religion paralyses the social development of those who follow it. No stronger retrograde force exists in the world. Far from being moribund, Mohammedanism is a militant and proselytizing faith. It has already spread throughout Central Africa, raising fearless warriors at every step; and were it not that Christianity is sheltered in the strong arms of science, the science against which it had vainly struggled, the civilization of modern Europe might fall, as fell the civilization of ancient Rome.
> 
> Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 16, 2011)

Ya, so there are smart israelis, so what? You think we didn't know that? what does that have to do with anything anyways? Did anyone say there weren't any smart jews? Hitler and Stalin were both geniuses too


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Ya, so there are smart israelis, so what? You think we didn't know that? what does that have to do with anything anyways? Did anyone say there weren't any smart jews? Hitler and Stalin were both geniuses too



You're uneducated and unemployed and live in a trailer 

Forbes: Israel 16th best country for business  The Best Countries For Business - Forbes.com


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Ya, so there are smart israelis, so what? You think we didn't know that? what does that have to do with anything anyways? Did anyone say there weren't any smart jews? Hitler and Stalin were both geniuses too



Got a glimpse of you on facebook and you are one ugly ass motherfucker.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, so there are smart israelis, so what? You think we didn't know that? what does that have to do with anything anyways? Did anyone say there weren't any smart jews? Hitler and Stalin were both geniuses too
> ...



I hear the land that Intel is on belongs to a Palestinian.

I bet he is getting stiffed on the rent.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Jews were Palestinians, so, it's cool, microbrain.


> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, the meaning of the word "Palestinian" didn't discriminate on ethnic grounds, but rather referred to anything associated with the region. The local newspaper, founded in 1932 by Gershon Agron was called The Palestine Post. In 1950, its name was changed to The Jerusalem Post.
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

Intel Builds Largest Manufacturing Plant Outside Of US In Israel to Manufacture Most Advanced Microprocessors in the World  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9dbvSsUqKI]INTEL IN ISRAEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Intel Builds Largest Manufacturing Plant Outside Of US In Israel to Manufacture Most Advanced Microprocessors in the World
> INTEL IN ISRAEL - YouTube



I have an AMD. It works great.

It didn't say anything about the Palestinian who is getting stiffed on the rent.


----------



## JStone (Aug 16, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Intel Builds Largest Manufacturing Plant Outside Of US In Israel to Manufacture Most Advanced Microprocessors in the World
> ...



You have a peabrain. Doesn't work so great 

AMD builds R&D center in Israel S&P 500 | S&P 500 Index | SNP


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, so there are smart israelis, so what? You think we didn't know that? what does that have to do with anything anyways? Did anyone say there weren't any smart jews? Hitler and Stalin were both geniuses too
> ...


Too bad I'm not on facebook. 

Anyways, there are more jews in the US than in israel, so even most jews don't want to live in israel, it must be such a nice place...


----------



## JMadison (Aug 17, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Mount Carmel, right by my mother's birthplace (Haifa).
> ...


 
When compared to the American welfare recipient, I would say they made the most of any aid they received. The real difference must be the work ethic, because money alone doesn't build cities and grow crops.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



LOL, no, too bad your uglyass face IS on facebook, you fugly hot mess


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Wharton School of Finance...


> Despite--or possibly because of--its small size and geopolitical isolation, Israel has developed a global reputation for its cutting-edge high-tech industry.
> 
> Israel today has the second largest number of start-ups in the world, after the US, and the largest number of NASDAQ-listed companies outside North America.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Wharton School of Finance...
> 
> 
> > Despite--or possibly because of--its small size and geopolitical isolation, Israel has developed a global reputation for its cutting-edge high-tech industry.
> ...



It doesn't matter. The creation of Israel was a crime and the existence of Israel is a crime. None of that "Brand Israel" crapola can change that.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Israeli Avram Hershko, Distinguished Professor at the Rappaport Faculty of Medicine at the Technion University in Haifa also received a Nobel Prize in chemistry for his role in the discovery of ubiquitin-,mediated  protein degradation.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> It doesn't matter. The creation of Israel was a crime and the existence of Israel is a crime. None of that "Brand Israel" crapola can change that.



Israel was created 3000 years ago, moron, 2000 years before there were even Rabs.

Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel
In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms. 
Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> It doesn't matter. The creation of Israel was a crime and the existence of Israel is a crime. None of that "Brand Israel" crapola can change that.



Marcello Pera, Former President of the Italian Senate...


> Israel is a Western democracy...Its parliamentary system, legal traditions, education and scientific research facilities and cultural achievements are as fundamental to it as to any other Western society.  Indeed, in some of these areas, Israel is a world leader.  Defending Israel means defending the values that made and sustain our Western civilization.
> 
> We must never forget that Israel is on our side in the battle against Islamism and terror.  Israel stands on the front line of that fight as a bulwark of Judeo-Christian values.  The belief that the democratic world can sacrifice Israel in order to placate Islamism is profoudnly wrong and dangerous.  Appeasement failed in the 1930s and it will fail today.
> 
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 17, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _I hear the land that Intel is on belongs to a Palestinian._


If jews developed the moon and Intel were located there, there would be a palistanian, claiming the moon belonged to his clan, of course. It's a very, very stale news.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 17, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _I hear the land that Intel is on belongs to a Palestinian._
> ...



Makes no sense. Oh well, at least you're consistent.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
Freakonomics » How Did Israel Become &#8220;Start-Up Nation&#8221;?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
> Freakonomics » How Did Israel Become Start-Up Nation?



"Brand Israel" crapola is irrelevant.


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
> ...



You have zero reputational points after 2 years


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

"The Israeli educational system is very effective at producing scientists and engineers, while successfully absorbing Russian, Ethiopian and other emigration in the millions. According to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development [Israel is a member, unanimously accepted], 45% of Israelis are now university educated, and these universities are very good.
In 2008, Weizman Institute and the Hebrew University were chosen as the best two places to work in academia (outside of the US) by Science magazine. Israel now produces more scientific papers per capita than any other nation. Israel is a top 10 producer of patents in the field of nuclear science. Hebrew University is ranked #12 in in global biotech patent rankings (Telaviv University is #21). Israel has numerous nominations for Nobel Prizes and has recently won several prizes in economics and chemistry. Of course, all of this has required consistent government support for investment into raising the quality of the education to the world class level."
Solon Partners » Start-up Nation. The Story of Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 17, 2011)

While we are on Israel's accomplishments:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjaCRf9-h0o]This is Israel OMG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 17, 2011)

Australian Government/Austrade...


> Since the early 1990s, the Israeli VC industry has prospered and reached a prominent position in the world, possibly second only to the US with the total capital raised to date in excess of US$10 billion. By 2008, there were about 80 VC funds operating in Israel, with the total capital raised at US$10.6 billion (much of this originating from foreign investors, mostly from the US and Europe) and investments made in more than 1,000 Israeli start-up companies. Many of these start-ups went through successful initial public offerings (IPOs), and since the 1980s, more than 200 Israeli companies went through an IPO in NASDAQ with dozens more traded on various European exchanges. Israel currently has more companies listed on NASDAQ that any other nation outside North America (USA and Canada
> 
> The growth of the VC industry in Israel has turned the country into one of the most technologically advanced countries in the world in terms of commercial R&D. Many of the global leading technology companies like IBM, Motorola, Intel, Microsoft, Cisco, HP, Applied Materials, Google and others have established R&D centres in the country.
> Venture capital to Israel - For Australian exporters - Austrade - Austrade


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

Now nobody wants to go there.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
> Freakonomics » How Did Israel Become Start-Up Nation?
> :


 This is great news to hear that Israel is doing so good.

 Hopefully now the United States will immediately cut off all financial aid to this Zionist state.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
> ...



Two thirds of US foreign aid goes to you America-hating Muzzies and Rabs, jihadist...
It's All Your Money: Foreign Aid to Muslim/Arab nations - FoxNews.com

America is based on the Judeo Christian ethic, not your Mahometan sharia.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Israel has the highest density of technology start-ups in the world.   More importantly, these start-ups attract more venture capital dollars per person than any country---2.5 times the US, 30 times Europe, 80 times India and 300 times China.  Israelhas more companies on the tech-oriented NASDAQ than any outside the US, more than all of Europe, Japan, Korea, India and China combined.  But it's not just about start-ups.  Scratch almost any major tech company---Intel, Microsoft, Google, Cisco, Motorola---and you will find that Israeli talent and technology play a major role in keeping these multinational companies on the cutting edge"
> ...



We kick your lazy, backward, good for nothing asses, Mahometan.

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark* 


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds great!!

 Let's cut Israel loose to fend for itself.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

The price of bagels has skyrocketed.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> The price of bagels has skyrocketed.



Your ugly ass on facebook is priceless


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sounds great!!
> 
> Let's cut Israel loose to fend for itself.



Israel kicked your lame asses in the '48 and '67 wars without US assistance.

You're still humiliated, losers allahu akbar


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Sounds great!!
> 
> Let's cut Israel loose to fend for itself.



Let's cut the virgin chasers loose who committed 9/11 and protected bin Laden It's All Your Money: Foreign Aid to Muslim/Arab nations - FoxNews.com

allahu fucku


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great!!
> ...



 I could care less about those previous wars.

 Israel is not our 51st State.

 And there is nothing in the US Constitution about defending that Zionist nation.

 Israel needs to be cut loose from all American financial aid.

 And either sink or swim based on its own merits and ability to defend itself.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*Wall Street Journal: Where Tech Keeps Booming, In Israel, a clustering of talent, research universities and venture capital.*


> 'There are more new innovative ideas coming out of Israel than there are out in Silicon Valley right now. And it doesn't slow during economic downturns." The authors of "Start-Up Nation," Dan Senor and Saul Singer, are quoting an executive at British Telecom, but they could just as easily be quoting an executive at Intel, which last year opened a $3.5 billion factory in Kiryat Gat, an hour south of Tel Aviv, to make sophisticated 45-nanometer chips; or Warren Buffett, who in 2006 paid $4 billion for four-fifths of an Israeli firm that makes high-tech cutting tools for cars and planes; or John Chambers, Cisco's chief executive, who has bought nine Israeli start-ups; or Steve Ballmer, who calls Microsoft "as much an Israeli company as an American company" because of the importance of its Israeli technologists. "Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay . . . ," says one of eBay's executives. "The best-kept secret is that we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams."
> 
> Israel is the world's techno-nation. Civilian research-and-development expenditures run 4.5% of the gross domestic product&#8212;half-again the level of the U.S., Germany or South Korea&#8212;and venture-capital investment per capita is 2½ times that of the U.S. and six times that of the United Kingdom. Even in absolute terms, Israel has only the U.S.&#8212;with more than 40 times the population&#8212;as a challenger.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> *Wall Street Journal: Where Tech Keeps Booming, In Israel, a clustering of talent, research universities and venture capital.*
> 
> 
> > 'There are more new innovative ideas coming out of Israel than there are out in Silicon Valley right now. And it doesn't slow during economic downturns." The authors of "Start-Up Nation," Dan Senor and Saul Singer, are quoting an executive at British Telecom, but they could just as easily be quoting an executive at Intel, which last year opened a $3.5 billion factory in Kiryat Gat, an hour south of Tel Aviv, to make sophisticated 45-nanometer chips; or Warren Buffett, who in 2006 paid $4 billion for four-fifths of an Israeli firm that makes high-tech cutting tools for cars and planes; or John Chambers, Cisco's chief executive, who has bought nine Israeli start-ups; or Steve Ballmer, who calls Microsoft "as much an Israeli company as an American company" because of the importance of its Israeli technologists. "Google, Cisco, Microsoft, Intel, eBay . . . ," says one of eBay's executives. "The best-kept secret is that we all live and die by the work of our Israeli teams."
> ...



And it still lives on the mooch.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > *Wall Street Journal: Where Tech Keeps Booming, In Israel, a clustering of talent, research universities and venture capital.*
> ...



Birdbrain, Israel is among the US's 20 largest export markets.  Meanwhile, poor shits like you buy from China.  

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports [to Israel] in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.
> 
> Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Freeloaders.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're on welfare while Israelis have built one of the most successful countries in the world.

Warren Buffett...
We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Mooch from donors, steal from the Palestinians and lease it to the Jews, throw in some US government welfare checks, and how could you not be prosperous?

Freeloaders.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're on welfare while Israelis have built one of the most successful countries in the world.

*CNBC: Israel, "Start-Up Nation"* 
Israel is the fastest-growing and one of the most dynamic, entrepreneurial and innovation-based economies on the planet that barely got hit by the global economic crisis in 2008.  There are more Israeli companies on NASDAQ than all of Europe combined, than all of India, China, Korea, Japan combined.  More global venture capital each year goes into Israel on a per capita basis than the 
US--2/12 times more than the US, 30 times more than Europe even in 2008 when the global economy was melting down.

Warren Buffett [who purchased Israeli-based Iscar], said it is one of the greatest-managed companies and innovators he's ever seen.  Teva is the biggest generic [pharmaceutical] company in the world.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHLyANGmLjQ]Israel: A Leader in Business Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



With what Israel has stolen or mooched, Haiti would be prosperous.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're on welfare while Israelis have built one of the most successful countries in the world.

CNBC... Israel - CNBC
In the last 20 years, Israel has turned itself into a global powerhouse in technoogy.  But now, more of Israel's brainpower is turning to greentech.  

Israel has become a global powerhouse for research and development, for biofuels, urban windfarms, battery operated cars and solar technology.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Nothing that could not have been done somewhere else.

Freeloaders.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're on welfare, while Israelis have built one of the most successful countries in the world.

CNBC:  Israel, Leader in Green Technology and Water Purification
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bUCH-HyCek]Israel: Leading the World in Water Technology - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

All the pussy in palestine smells like wet bagels.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> All the pussy in palestine smells like wet bagels.



With your uglyass face on facebook, you can't even buy pussy.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> ...



Unlike you, I don't have to pay for pussy.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Unlike you, I'm not ugly.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So why do you pay for pussy?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



How did you get to be soooo ugly on facebook?  Were you hit with an ugly stick?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



ok, I'll call you on that comment. Post a link showing my page. Put up or shut up.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



I call you on being ugly on facebook, freak.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT]...*


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> 
> MISTI MIT-Israel


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlGB_O8l6Pc]Israel kill to steal Palestinian land - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*Israel Builds World's Largest Solar Power Park In California*



> SAN FRANCISCO, CA -- Pacific Gas and Electric Company announced today that it has entered into a landmark renewable energy agreement with [Israeli-based] Solel-MSP-1 to purchase renewable energy from the Mojave Solar Park, to be constructed in Californias Mojave Desert. The project will deliver 553 megawatts of solar power, the equivalent of powering 400,000 homes, to PG&Es customers in northern and central California. The Mojave Solar Park project is now the worlds largest single solar commitment.
> 
> Solel Solar Systems of Israel, the worlds largest solar thermal company, is the parent company of Solel-MSP-1 LLC. Solels leading technology utilizes parabolic mirrors to concentrate solar energy onto its patented UVAC 2008 solar thermal receivers. The receivers contain a fluid that is heated and circulated, and the heat is released to generate steam. The steam powers a turbine to produce electricity, which can be delivered to a utilitys electric grid. The electricity generated by Mojave Solar Park will use some of the transmission infrastructure originally built for the now dormant coal-fired Mojave Generation Station to deliver the power to PG&Es customers.
> 
> PG&#38;E Signs Agreement With Solel for 553 Megawatts of Solar Power


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Faker. No link. But then, we all were expecting you to be all hot air. Better luck next time, bagelboi.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

No hots chicks.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> 
> No hots chicks.



No hot chicks for you, ugly face.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4M3wyIPn18]Made by Israel HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > *What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*
> ...



Post a link to a hot israeli chick and we'll see.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Your uglyass face on facebook repels hot chicks


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



cmon, seriously, you can't find ONE good looking israeli broad?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Seriously, put a paper bag over your uglyass face on facebook


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Warren Buffett...
We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVpuQfq0lBU]Palestine the Siege - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*The Daily Telegraph: Israel The Start Up Nation Taking On Silicon Valley.  Israel's strong technology start up scene has correctly earned the tiny state its growing reputation as the world's second Silicon Valley*


> Israel, despite being the 100th smallest country in the world, which can fit into Europe 459 times, has the highest number of companies listed on the NASDAQ after America.
> It also has highest number of high-tech start ups, estimated to be 3,500, ranging from internet companies to software solutions, outside of the US.
> 
> ...many technology companies, including Google, Microsoft and Intel, choose to have their major research and development (R and D) centres inside this small state.
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW1-_JmXQt0&feature=related]Video Israel Doesn&#39;t Want You to See - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Safra Catz, President, Oracle [3rd largest software company in the world]... 
Israel is an incredible source of entrepreneurship and brilliant ideas  Many of the companies that grow in Israel become global players and if we can start with them early, as they grow globally they can become some of the most powerful companies in the world

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pJELgG9yk]INVEST In Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5rlcWK1ALQ]Daily War Crimes Against Humanity. Palestinian Angel In Gaza Victim Of Nazi Israeli Military - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Intel Builds Largest Manufacturing Plant Outside Of US In Israel to Manufacture Most Advanced Microprocessors in the World
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9dbvSsUqKI]INTEL IN ISRAEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxPDo60EwqI&feature=related]365 AM Documentary - Gaza (Isreal&#39;s Illegal War on Gaza) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel. In 3 years this new state had opened its doors to 600,000 immigrants and refugees. Even while fighting for its own survival, Israel had given new hope to the persecuted and new dignity to the pattern of Jewish life. I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.


John F. Kennedy: Speech by Senator John F. Kennedy, Zionists of America Convention, Statler Hilton Hotel, New York, NY


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHUrhJDjYS4]palestine pre israeli occupation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Warren Buffett, Multi-Billion Dollar Purchase of Successful Israeli Company...
Israel is exceptional.  I can give you an absolute, unequivocal answer.  You can go around the world and it's very impressive to see a country of 7 million create a business like this, I haven't seen anything like this in the US.  

When you think about it, if you compare Israel (now) to 1948, it's very, very impressive.  It's a remarkable place


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPMv58hFLWI&feature=related]Palestine Pre Occupation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Forbes: Israel 16th best country for business
The Best Countries For Business - Forbes.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vScDAp33tUc&feature=related]Palestine under occupation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*Bill Gates...
Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

Stoner, are you trying to say that Bill Gates is a zionist? Warren Buffet too? Or that they'll go anywhere to make a buck? Or that they have no morals?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Warren Buffett...
If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toxHmsWO4to&feature=related]Israeli soldiers greeting Palestinian women - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

CNBC...
When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel   
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

You are repeating again.

You need to ask Israel to send you a new line of bullshit.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5UKLRRM2iE]This is what the Palestinian economy looks like - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

All the really smart jews are in the US.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

SAP AG, World's Largest Enterprise Software Company 
SAP LABS ISRAEL:TAKING ADVANTAGE OF NEW TECHNOLOGIES


> Across the canvas of today's business world, SAP's brush continues to paint bold strokes of technological innovations. A significant number of these innovations have originated with SAP Labs Israel, a vital part of SAP's global development network. An R&D lab with two locations in Ra'anana and Karmiel, SAP Labs Israel is the company's fourth largest development center worldwide, employing more than 700 employees.
> 
> SAP Labs Israel is engaged in a continuous process of growth and development, one which nurtures its human resources. It encourages innovation, initiative, and excellence among its staff, while placing an emphasis on personal and professional development. The fact that the Israeli R&D center is heading the development of some of SAP's most cutting-edge products is a reflection of the creativity, diversity, and commitment characterizing our prevailing work ethic.
> 
> SAP Global - SAP Labs Israel: Taking Advantage of New Technologies


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

*What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?*

A huge industry for coke bottle glasses.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Safra Catz, President, Oracle [3rd largest software company in the world] 
Israel is an incredible source of entrepreneurship and brilliant ideas  Many of the companies that grow in Israel become global players and if we can start with them early, as they grow globally they can become some of the most powerful companies in the world
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pJELgG9yk]INVEST In Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BXRKqSSKWo]Israeli Army Raid and Loot Hebron Orphanage home to 110 girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Richard Lampman, Senior Vice President of Research and Director of HP Labs
What we have here in Israel are really masters of image science and informatoin theory, the whole concept of how we manipulate information for greater efficiency   This is a cutting-edge community. If you look around the world,  many countries that you visit you feel like they're a few steps behind the cutting-edge---When you come to Israel, you feel like youre right there

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pJELgG9yk]INVEST In Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjLGeZ2q6Ac&feature=related]Ni&#39;lin invaded and olive trees uprooted by the Israeli Army - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Stephen Bolze, President & CEO, GE Healthcare Technologies Worldwide [$14 billion]
GE is committed to technology innovation around the world and one of the high tech centers of the world we see is in Israel

What sets it apart is the spirit of the people and the commitment to inovation.  We're going to continue to invest there because the opportunities that we see will help us grow our business around the world

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5pJELgG9yk]INVEST In Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I&feature=related]Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Bill Gates: Israel Represents The Leading Edge Of Innovation  
We are investing and continue to invest in our research and development in Israel. Our team in Israel has recently been handed with some challenging and ambitious tasks. They are working with new developments, particularly in the field of digital security. In this area Israel has an impressive record of accomplishment,
interstitials | Business solutions from AllBusiness.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLZgNy46aTQ&feature=related]Gaza&#39;s War Crimes - Israel/Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Alexis de Toqueville...
I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQyIKyd2gqA&feature=related]Israel Soldier _Palestine Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube_


Ah! Pallywood!


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
the Communists and their adherents
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Israel, 7 million population: 5 Nobel Prize Winners for groundbreaking achievements in science, mathematics and economics.

30 Arab Muslim countries, 350 million population: Zero Nobel Prize winners


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bdbA2Ka3Bo&feature=related]Palestinian Children Beaten by Israeli Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel. In 3 years this new state had opened its doors to 600,000 immigrants and refugees. Even while fighting for its own survival, Israel had given new hope to the persecuted and new dignity to the pattern of Jewish life. I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ST5m9pREQ&feature=related]Israeli &#39;shooting video&#39; causes outrage - 20 July 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.  We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli 'shooting video' causes outrage - 20 July 2008 - YouTube



Join Salam, the 18 year old girl from Ni'lin who had filmed an Israeli military commander shoot a detainee at close range and her 16 year old brother Arafat who was arrested in revenge for making Salam's footage public .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDNd_qgy5NI]19 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQEZ2ad8z20&feature=related]Six-month-old baby killed by Israel attacks - 28 Feb 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=But9m3O4umI&feature=relmfu]Israel shoots dead nine-year-old boy - 30 Jul 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Historian Paul Johnson...
The lack of symmetry between the risks taken by Arabs and by Israelis is one result of a different view of the sanctity of human life. The Jewish faith was the first religion to preach this sanctity and to magnify the value of each individual human being in the eyes of his Creator  hence, equally, in other human beings. This is the main reason that Mosaic law differs so markedly in humanity and reason from all the other fiercely retributive codes of the ancient Near East. The value placed on human life by Jews has steadily increased over the centuries, as a response to persecution and, above all, to the Nazi attempt at extermination of the entire people. Israel itself was created as a refuge and fortress in which Jewish lives would be safe from annihilation. It is thus the physical embodiment of the principle that individual life is sacred.

By contrast, the Islamic-Arab concept of "the war of the martyrs" places no value on human life except as a sacrifice in the holy war. A warrior gains infinitely more by losing his life than by preserving it, for then he gains eternal life, and his status as a martyr is enhanced by the number of dead Israelis  "sons and daughters of Satan"  whom he takes with him.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nYgioaKRu4&feature=relmfu]Gaza Teenager Killings - 3 June 2007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

*Israel Faces a Culture of Hatred and Violence*...


> The grisly trail of broken toys and bloodied bedclothes and carpets inside the family home led to the bodies. They lay in their own blood, all knifed to death: Ruth Fogel, the 35-year-old mother; Udi, 36, the father; their 11-year-old son, Yoav; their 4-year-old son, Elad; and Hadas, their baby.
> 
> Hadas was just three months old. Her throat had been cut by the terrorist butchers who this month broke into the Fogel home in Itamar on a remote hilltop settlement in the West Bank. Yoav was killed as he read in bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKgph9PV3SA&feature=related]Israeli army &#39;using white phosphorus&#39; - 12 Jan 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY-lePRwBxc&feature=relmfu]Scenes in Gaza after more Israeli raids - 11 Jan 09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, Allah, Kill all Jews And Americans
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UxJWdCwOpc&feature=related]Gaza doctor&#39;s tragedy caught on Israeli TV - 17 Jan 09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
the Communists and their adherents
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDfhf1HTNvA&feature=related]Israel attacks Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear.  We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



Oh, Allah, Kill all Jews And Americans
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw1EvsEeLJM&feature=related]Israel&#39;s attack on Gaza - A Palestinian lost his 4 kids (with English subtitles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrZ5gQ_wLfs&feature=related]Israeli war crimes in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
the Communists and their adherents
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMeqfhr_5ZE&feature=related]Proof of Infanticide - Israel&#39;s planned killing on children!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot




Oh, Allah, Kill all Jews And Americans
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mobd9sFwV6w&feature=related]CHILDREN SHOT IN THE HEAD by Israeli Murder Force (IMF) DELIBERATE!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wldvJYuFmKw&feature=related]OMG! One Honest Israeli!!!!!!! Yonatan Schapira! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> Israel, we salute you. We honor your progress and your determination and your spirit. But in the midst of our rejoicing we do not forget your peril. We know that no other nation in this world lives out its days in an atmosphere of such constant tension and fear. We know that no other nation in this world is surrounded on every side by such violent hate and prejudice.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot



Allah, oh our Lord
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

Never gonna get it...


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Never gonna get it...



The US of Torah

US President John Adams...
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PmaiVvCVD0&skipcontrinter=1]Israel targetting ambulances, women and children in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

You want the land so badly it makes your giant NOSE itch!  

So, how many jews did America let Germany kill before stepping into WW2 over actions of the Japanese?


Doh!


NEVER GONNA GET IT.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> You want the land so badly it makes your giant NOSE itch!



Having a bad day with the ugly whore,  psycho?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> You want the land so badly it makes your giant NOSE itch!
> 
> So, how many jews did America let Germany kill before stepping into WW2 over actions of the Japanese?
> 
> ...



The US of Torah 

US President John Adams...
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

it must BURRRRN knowing that you'll never see another Temple of Solomon built... in Israel OR the US!





master those commas yet, grammar wizard?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > You want the land so badly it makes your giant NOSE itch!
> ...



I pissed you off so bad you had to post TWICE, eh?





speaking of ugly whores... did your wife get that 20 dollar bill I left on her nightstand this morning?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RjnvQHWyLE&feature=related]Rabbi Against Israel (Zionism) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> it must BURRRRN knowing that you'll never see another Temple of Solomon built... in Israel OR the US!
> 
> 
> :rol:
> ...



Coming from the dumbass lacking even basic reading skills [click] http://www.usmessageboard.com/4010119-post398.html

How is the ugly whore?


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > it must BURRRRN knowing that you'll never see another Temple of Solomon built... in Israel OR the US!
> ...



Tell me more about which of us is lacking in basic skills, comma master!


and, how can I say hi to the ugly whore when I left your house early this morning?


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Maybe, the ugly whore can tutor you in basic reading comprehension, dumbass [click]  http://www.usmessageboard.com/4010119-post398.html


----------



## Jos (Aug 18, 2011)

Marc39

US President John Adams...Loan Application
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




Or, she can go ahead and suck my dick right before I put it in her butt while you are at work at the JIDF office!


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Jos said:


> US President John Adams...Loan Application



Muchacho, look for a job and lift Spain out of bankruptcy.  
Pobrecito.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Or, the ugly whore I saw with you on facebook can try to help you with basic reading skills [click] http://www.usmessageboard.com/4010119-post398.html


----------



## Shogun (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...






so, that whole "I saw you on facebook" thing seems to be one of your failed retorts..  Why don't you go ahead and post a link to my facebook page?  Come on.. I DARE you.  Lots and Lots of people on this forum would LOVE to see what I look like.  




Let's see how far you want to go with this silly lil "I saw you on facebook" schtick.


NOW, since we both know that you haven't seen anyone on facebook, feel free to spend that extra 20 bucks I left on the nightstand in your bedroom but, PLEASE, don't ask too many questions from my favorite hebrew vagina du jour!


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Instead of posting on the internet, maybe, the ugly whore with you on facebook can tutor you in basic reading skills, dumbass [click] http://www.usmessageboard.com/4010119-post398.html


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Shogun said:


> Lots and Lots of people on this forum would LOVE to see what I look like.



Short, ugly with a small penis.  And, the ugly whore looks like the pet dogs.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsipYjJC5Hg]The Free Gaza Movement - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> I join in this salute of Israel today because of my own deep admiration for Israel and her people  an admiration based not on hearsay, not on assumption, but on my own personal experience. For I went to Palestine in 1939; and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British  all had conquered the Holy Land  but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: The land without a people waited for the people without a land. The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm  barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries  a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.
> 
> But 12 years later, in 1951, I traveled again to the land by the River Jordan  this time as a Member of the Congress of the United States  and this time to see first-hand the new State of Israel. The transformation which had taken place could not have been more complete. For between the time of my visit in 1939 and my visit in 1951, a nation had been reborn  a desert had been reclaimed  and a national integrity had been redeemed, after 2,000 years of seemingly endless waiting. Zion had at least been restored  and she had promptly opened her arms to the homeless and the weary and the persecuted. It was the Ingathering of the Exiles  they had heard the call of their homeland; and they had come, brands plucked from the burning  they had come from concentration camps and ghettoes, from distant exile and dangerous sanctuary, from broken homes in Poland and lonely huts in Yemen, like the ancient strangers in a strange land they had come. And Israel received them all, fed them, housed them, cared for them, bound up their wounds, and enlisted them in the struggle to build a new nation.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot


----------



## Jos (Aug 18, 2011)

You're the Forum Dunce.


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Jos said:


> You're the Forum Dunce.



Muchacho, Spain is bankrupt.  Look for a job instead of posting.


----------



## Jos (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/customavatars/avatar19743_3.gif


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Jose, get a job, muchacho.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

Jos said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/customavatars/avatar19743_3.gif



no kidding, lol.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Lots and Lots of people on this forum would LOVE to see what I look like.
> ...



Now you're fantasizing about shogun's penis, wow!


----------



## JStone (Aug 18, 2011)

Warren Buffett
We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 19, 2011)

Warren Buffett=drunk.


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

Bill Gates...
Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 19, 2011)

Bill gates never said he loved israel, so stfu. Bill likes innovation, that's cool, israelis can make cool shit. Maybe not you yourself, but others, sure.


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Warren Buffett=drunk.



Warren Buffett's company most admired in America News Headlines


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

CNBC...
When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel   
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y]Israel Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 19, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YFjbf-KBQE&feature=related]Activist Ray McGovern: The Pentagon & Israel&#39;s Islamic Terrorism Propaganda Game is Crumbling 1/2 - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEuptkDB0tE]Activist Ray McGovern: The Pentagon & Israel&#39;s Islamic Terrorism Propaganda Game is Crumbling 2/2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 19, 2011)

JStone said:


> CNBC...
> When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel
> Israel Innovation - YouTube



Like I said, that's totally cool that israelis make cool stuff, but that's still doesn't have anything to do with stealing someone's land, nor does it justify it.


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

*John F. Kennedy...*


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> But now all is changed. Israel became a triumphant and enduring reality exactly 50 years after Theodore Herzl, the prophet of Zionism, had proclaimed the ideal of nationhood. It was the classic case of an ancient dream finding a young leader, for Herzl was then only 37 years of age. Perhaps I may be allowed the observation that the Jewish people - ever since David slew Goliath - have never considered youth as a barrier to leadership, or measured experience and maturity by mere length of days.
> 
> ...


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > CNBC...
> ...



Jackass, Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000 years, 3 millenia before your so-called Palestinians, who originated from Arabia, even existed.  

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*...


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 19, 2011)

JStone said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



That still has nothing to do with them stealing the land in the 20th century.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ It was a partition of land under the control of an Empire that had left.

Israel exists. Get over it.


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Dumbass, Jews have prior possession to Israel having lived in and ruled in Israel continuously for the past 3000 years.  Muzzies who originated from Arabia stole Jews' land.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim_conquests

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...
 For more than 1,600 years, the Jews formed the main settled population of Canaan and Israel. Although often conquered by Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks, Egyptians and Romans, they remained until the Roman conquest the predominant people of the land with long periods of complete independence.

Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.

Jewish villages in Israel 1855--Present...

Jerusalem
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Deganya
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shermen
Rehobot
Hulda
Kastinia
Artuf


----------



## JStone (Aug 19, 2011)

Historian Paul Johnson... 
In the last half-century, over 100 completely new independent states have come into existence. Israel is the only one whose creation can fairly be called a miracle... 

The state of Israel is the product of more than 4,000 years of Jewish history. &#8220;If you want to understand our country, read this!&#8221; said David Ben-Gurion on the first occasion I met him, in 1957. And he slapped the Bible. But the creation and survival of Israel are also very much a 20th-century phenomenon, one that could not have happened without the violence and cruelty, the agonies, confusions, and cross-currents of our tragic age. It could even be argued that Israel is the most characteristic single product, and its creation the quintessential event, of this century.

Israel is an elite nation; in my opinion, that is what it should be, and unashamedly so, encouraging and training its people to be in the vanguard of the world&#8217;s activity in agriculture and industry, in technology, in the arts, in education and administration, in the conquest and the preservation of nature. Israel must have its place among the nations (to borrow the title of a book by its prime minister). But it is not a nation like other nations. Willy-nilly, it is and will continue to be sui generis, its people shaped by the terrible events of our century, and marked by destiny.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

David Ben-Gurion was the ultimate terrorist.

And still, living somewhere 2000 or 3000 years ago doesn't justify stealing the land from today's residents.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> David Ben-Gurion was the ultimate terrorist.
> 
> And still, living somewhere 2000 or 3000 years ago doesn't justify stealing the land from today's residents.



Are you justifying the murder of innocent Israeli men, women and children through suicide bombings and rocket attacks?  Do you support terrorism?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > David Ben-Gurion was the ultimate terrorist.
> ...



I don't support terrorism and israel was established through terrorism.

btw, there are no innocent israeli civilians, they all knowingly choose to live on stolen land.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



By that standard, every American is living on "stolen land".  Are you planning on leaving?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Sorry, but the indians signed treaties. Not so with the Palies. Anyways, do you ever hear about indians who want all of North America back? I haven't. Are the indians fighting us for the land? No.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _Like I said, that's totally cool that israelis make cool stuff, but that's still doesn't have anything to do with stealing someone's land, nor does it justify it._


Ah, but the problem is, that someone should've had some in the first place, of course.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> do you ever hear about indians who want all of North America back?



Yes.  Of course, one has to be listening to hear it.

Mary Winder | Oneida Indian Nation | Noteworthy Oneidas


> For 30 years, until the time of her death on June 11, 1954, Mary  who had little formal education and spoke only Oneida until she attended school  would continue sending a series of letters, petitioning the government on behalf of the Oneidas to give back their land. She persistently wrote Washington asking the federal government to redress the egregious wrongs perpetrated against the Oneidas.



On a related subject:  Ask an Indian about making a &#8220;land for peace&#8221; deal - Views From Baja Arizona


> President Obama is pushing hard on Israel to make a deal with the Palestinians for peace by going back to the pre-1967 borders of Israel.
> 
> Ask an Indian about making a land for peace deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeDread (Aug 20, 2011)

Rumor has it that many of the attacks inside Israel proper are actually false flag type attacks, perpetrated by mossad.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

JoeDread said:


> Rumor has it that many of the attacks inside Israel proper are actually false flag type attacks, perpetrated by mossad.



No doubt started by Palestinian terrorists trying to dodge the blame for their murderous attacks.










Tot pushed to be like bomber mom


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > _Like I said, that's totally cool that israelis make cool stuff, but that's still doesn't have anything to do with stealing someone's land, nor does it justify it._
> ...



Can someone please translate this into english?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry Div, but the indians' ancestors already sealed the deals. They trying to be indian givers?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


Oh, dat muzafaka shoulda hav'a some man. Was that english enough?


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 20, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



ok, so what you're saying is that the land wasn't stolen, because no one lived there before israel?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 20, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Isn't it the contention of the anti-Zionists that no one lived there before the Palestinians?


----------



## JoeDread (Aug 21, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> JoeDread said:
> 
> 
> > Rumor has it that many of the attacks inside Israel proper are actually false flag type attacks, perpetrated by mossad.
> ...



No doubt.


----------



## eots (Aug 21, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YelAf3T02-g&feature=related]David Icke - Time to reveal the TRUE EVIL CONCIOUSNESS 2011~Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 21, 2011)

The world was a better place before Palestine became an issue.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 21, 2011)

Divine.Wind said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I don't think anyone said that, what I would say is that ok, jews lived in Palestine 2000 years ago, but that doesn't give them the right to come and steal the land from whomever owned it before 1948.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 21, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Jews lived in their native land over 2000 years ago and they also lived in it prior to 1948.  You keep asserting they stole the land yet never offer any proof of this theft.  Why is that?  Are you denying Jews lived in the region prior to the formation of Israel as state 

Further, you gloss over the fact the region has been the traditional Jewish homeland for thousands of years despite being conquered first by the Romans and then by the Muslims.  Many Jews still lived there regardless of whether it was the Romans, Ottomans or British who ruled the native Jewish lands.  Are you seriously trying to say that there was a Palestinian state and government which ruled prior to the land being "stolen"/returned to its rightful owners?


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> _I don't think anyone said that, what I would say is that ok, jews lived in Palestine 2000 years ago, but that doesn't give them the right to come and steal the land from whomever owned it before 1948._


A largely immigrant arab population, ie. arab settlers and squatters, should've "owned" some land first to cry theft, of course.


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 21, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Monnagonna said:
> 
> 
> > _I don't think anyone said that, what I would say is that ok, jews lived in Palestine 2000 years ago, but that doesn't give them the right to come and steal the land from whomever owned it before 1948._
> ...



That's it, no one owned any land in Palestine ever.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 21, 2011)

Worth repeating.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YelAf3T02-g&feature=related]David Icke - Time to reveal the TRUE EVIL CONCIOUSNESS 2011~Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

And there i a part two.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qqFlgwr7gc&feature=related]David Icke - Time to reveal the TRUE EVIL CONCIOUSNESS (Jews&Zionist)2011~Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Aug 21, 2011)

Before the Jews, the land was dry and desolate.
After Jews came back, the dessert bloomed and came back to life again.
It says it in the bible that when they returned to their homeland that the dessert would become alive again. And it did.

Dome of the rock before 1945




Dome of the rock after 1945


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 21, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Before the Jews, the land was dry and desolate.
> After Jews came back, the dessert bloomed and came back to life again.
> It says it in the bible that when they returned to their homeland that the dessert would become alive again. And it did.
> 
> ...


you're right, much more colorful after 1945.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...



Wrong, dimwit.  Jews have had sovereignty over Israel dating back 3000 years to King David's time. 

*Eminent French Archaeologist and Near East historian Andre Lemaire, Directeur d'etudes at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, History and Philology Section of the Sorbonne, Specialist in West Semitic epigraphy...*
David's reign represents a glorious achievement.  Seizing the opportunity occasioned by the weakness  of Assyria and Egypt, a strong and brilliant personality, joined the houses of Israel and Judah, made Jerusalem the capital of both and used this unfication as the basis of his dominion.  With this favorable international situation, David created for a time one of the most important powers in the ancient Near East.     

Under Kings David and Solomon, Israel was transformed from a small territory into a larger united kingdom  with vassal states subject to it.  As the monarchy assumed an international role, other powers to the ancient Near East, such as Phoenicia and Egypt, were required to give due regard to Israel.

*Historian Sir Martin Gilbert*...
For more than 1,600 years, the Jews formed the main settled population of Canaan and Israel. Although often conquered by Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks, Egyptians and Romans, they remained until the Roman conquest the predominant people of the land with long periods of complete independence


----------



## Monnagonna (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone, you're now on ignore, you just repeat yourself over and over again. YAWNNN!!!!!


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> JStone, you're now on ignore, you just repeat yourself over and over again. YAWNNN!!!!!



Translation: I won, you lost.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

John F. Kennedy...


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel. In 3 years this new state had opened its doors to 600,000 immigrants and refugees. Even while fighting for its own survival, Israel had given new hope to the persecuted and new dignity to the pattern of Jewish life. I left with the conviction that the United Nations may have conferred on Israel the credentials of nationhood; but its own idealism and courage, its own sacrifice and generosity, had earned the credentials of immortality.
> John F. Kennedy: Speech by Senator John F. Kennedy, Zionists of America Convention, Statler Hilton Hotel, New York, NY


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> John F. Kennedy...
> 
> 
> > When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> ...



In 1615 the English traveler George Sandys described Palestine as "a land that flows with milk and honey; in the midst as it were of the habitable world, and under a temperate clime; adorned with beautiful mountains and luxurious valleys; the rocks producing excellent waters; and no part empty of delight or profit."(4)

A British missionary who lived in Beirut and visited Palestine in 1859 described the southern coastal area as "a very ocean of wheat," and the British Consul in Jerusalem, James Finn, reported that "the fields would do credit to British farming."(5)

The German geographer Alexander Scholch concluded that between 1856 and 1882 "Palestine produced a relatively large agricultural surplus which was marketed in neighboring countries, such as Egypt and Lebanon, and increasingly exported to Europe. These exports included wheat, barley, dura, maise, sesame, olive oil, soap, oranges, vegetables and cotton. Among the European importers of Palestinian produce were France, England, Turkey, Greece, Italy and Malta."(6)

Lawrence Oliphant, who visited Palestine in 1887, wrote that Palestine's Valley of Esdraelon was "a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands; and it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive."(7) This Palestinian wheat had historically played an important part in international commerce. According to Paul Masson, a French economic historian, "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries."(8)

Agricultural techniques in Palestine, especially in citriculture, were among the most advanced in the world long before the first Zionist settlers came to its shores. In 1856, the American consul in Jerusalem, Henry Gillman, "outlined reasons why orange growers in Florida would find it advantageous to adopt Palestinian techniques of grafting directly onto lemon trees."^ In 1893, the British Consul advised his government of the value of importing "young trees procured from Jaffa" to improve production in Australia and South Africa.(10)

Chapter 2: Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > John F. Kennedy...
> ...



Mark Twain, "Innocence Abroad"...


> Of all the lands there are for dismal scenery, I think Palestine must be the prince. The hills are barren, they are dull of color, they are unpicturesque in shape. The valleys are unsightly deserts fringed with a feeble vegetation that has an expression about it of being sorrowful and despondent. The Dead Sea and the Sea of Galilee sleep in the midst of a vast stretch of hill and plain wherein the eye rests upon no pleasant tint, no striking object, no soft picture dreaming in a purple haze or mottled with the shadows of the clouds. Every outline is harsh, every feature is distinct, there is no perspective--distance works no enchantment here. It is a hopeless, dreary, heart-broken land.
> 
> Small shreds and patches of it must be very beautiful in the full flush of spring, however, and all the more beautiful by contrast with the far-reaching desolation that surrounds them on every side. I would like much to see the fringes of the Jordan in spring-time, and Shechem, Esdraelon, Ajalon and the borders of Galilee--but even then these spots would seem mere toy gardens set at wide intervals in the waste of a limitless desolation.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Najd, Gaza 1945

Area planted w/ citrus	11
Irrigated & Plantation	511
Planted W/ Cereal	11,917
Built up	26
Cultivable	12,438
Non-Cultivable	617

Najd - &#1606;&#1580;&#1583;


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 22, 2011)

Monnagonna said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Monnagonna said:
> ...


Why then those arab immigrant assholes of palistan and of the hood weep about their lost "land and nation"? Very much delusional, aren't they?


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Your link is bogus. LOL

John F. Kennedy...



> I join in this salute of Israel today because of my own deep admiration for Israel and her people &#8211; an admiration based not on hearsay, not on assumption, but on my own personal experience. For I went to Palestine in 1939; and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British &#8211; all had conquered the Holy Land &#8211; but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: &#8220;The land without a people waited for the people without a land.&#8221; The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm &#8211; barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries &#8211; a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.
> 
> But 12 years later, in 1951, I traveled again to the land by the River Jordan &#8211; this time as a Member of the Congress of the United States &#8211; and this time to see first-hand the new State of Israel. The transformation which had taken place could not have been more complete. For between the time of my visit in 1939 and my visit in 1951, a nation had been reborn &#8211; a desert had been reclaimed &#8211; and a national integrity had been redeemed, after 2,000 years of seemingly endless waiting. Zion had at least been restored &#8211; and she had promptly opened her arms to the homeless and the weary and the persecuted. It was the &#8220;Ingathering of the Exiles&#8221; &#8211; they had heard the call of their homeland; and they had come, brands plucked from the burning &#8211; they had come from concentration camps and ghettoes, from distant exile and dangerous sanctuary, from broken homes in Poland and lonely huts in Yemen, like the ancient strangers in a strange land they had come. And Israel received them all, fed them, housed them, cared for them, bound up their wounds, and enlisted them in the struggle to build a new nation.
> Remarks by Senator John F. Kennedy at Yankee Stadium on April 29, 1956 | Finding Camelot


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Are you telling me that the people in Najd lived there for hundreds of years with no food or income? What about the hundreds of other villages.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Hundreds of Jewish villages have existed in Israel dating back 3000+ years, verified by the archaeological record.

Can you provide an archaeological record verifying an Arab civilization in Israel? No, I didn't think so.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Maybe if it were relevant.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So, you are unable to provide archaeological evidence of an Arab civilization in Israel, after all.  No surprise, since, there never was one.  

Jews have lived in and ruled in Israel, continuously, for 3000+ years.

*Harvard Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*...
In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms. 

Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Are all Palestinians Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



All Palestinians are Arabs since Arabic is their primary language and their origin is Arabia.


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

Warren Buffett
We believe generally in the United States, we believe in ourselves and what a young country can achieve.  Israel, since 1948, now a major factor in commerce and in the world.  It's a smaller replica of what has been accomplished here and I think Americans admire that.  They feel good about societies that are on the move.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaN_2nFqFtI]Warren Buffet Supports the U.S.-Israel Relationship - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So, all Palestinian Christians are Arabs? What about the Muslims who were Christians, Jews, or Pagans? And with all the others who have gone to Palestine over the centuries there are only Arabs left?


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



All Palestinians are Arabs, birdbrain.  Their primary language is Arabic and they oriignate from Arabia.


----------



## docmauser1 (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> _So, all Palestinian Christians are Arabs? What about the Muslims who were Christians, Jews, or Pagans? And with all the others who have gone to Palestine over the centuries there are only Arabs left?_


Well, murdering infidels, forced conversions, etc., all that shariatizing has been a time-honored arab occupation all along, hasn't it?


----------



## JStone (Aug 22, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > _So, all Palestinian Christians are Arabs? What about the Muslims who were Christians, Jews, or Pagans? And with all the others who have gone to Palestine over the centuries there are only Arabs left?_
> ...



Don't forget pedophilia and wife-beating.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 22, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > John F. Kennedy...
> ...





"Encyclopedia of the Palestine Problem"


Mark Twain had no bias one way or the other. He discribed what he saw, your propaganda site is that and thats all you got. Look at all your pathedic arab countries they are a joke. They kill each other, you've got nothing PF idiot your a joke here.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 30, 2011)

Jroc said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


Certainly Much fairer than Tinhead's main source 'palestine-info'.
Twain was pre-Herzl, Pre-zionist.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



And all the people in the US are  English since that is the primary language and culture.


----------



## JStone (Aug 30, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And, Palestinians speak Palestinian, right? 

Arab American Journalist Joe Farah...


> There is no language known as Palestinian. There is no distinct Palestinian culture. There has never been a land known as Palestine governed by Palestinians. Palestinians are Arabs, indistinguishable from Jordanians (another recent invention), Syrians, Lebanese, Iraqis, etc. Keep in mind that the Arabs control 99.9 percent of the Middle East lands. Israel represents one-tenth of 1 percent of the landmass.
> 
> Palestine has never existed -- before or since -- as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
> Myths of the Middle East


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



World Nut Daily


----------



## JStone (Aug 30, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Arab American Joseph Farah, member of the White House Press Association.  

You post in chat rooms in your underwear.


----------



## abu afak (Aug 30, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


You knock World Net Daily....
But Daily use 'Palestine-info'.

What a Myopic Idiot Tinhead is.
And NO one on this whole message board relies on a single Biased source as Tinhead. 
No one even close.
-


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2011)

abu afak said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Biased? Examples?


----------



## JStone (Aug 30, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How about Palestine was invented by Europeans in the 20th century?  

Cambridge University Press...


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



And, Palestine ceased to exist in 1948.  

Eminent Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the British Mandate and Israeli statehood


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > abu afak said:
> ...



The borders of the newly created state of Palestine were defined by the League of Nations in 1922.

What changes or disputes have transpired since then?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



A dispute regarding the status of the territories was settled by an Arbitrator appointed by the Council of the League of Nations. It was decided that Palestine and Transjordan were newly created states according to the terms of the applicable post-war treaties.

State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.

Palestine ceased to exist in 1948 as reflected in this UN map: http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the British Mandate and Israeli statehood.



Your link was bogus earlier and it's bogus, now.  This is why you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.

The League of Nations established borders for the Jewish National Home in 1922: Galilee to Negev, Jordan River to Mediterranean Sea


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...





> Repeating the same mistake doesn't make it correct, it shows your defeat.



Agreed. How many time have you posted this?

Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...


> The Palestine entity, formally established and defined by Britain, was formally abolished in 1948 with the termination of the British Mandate and Israeli statehood.



And this.

http://www.un.org/Depts/Cartographic/map/profile/israel.pdf


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Who are the Fakestinians? Who are the Palestinians? (video) Video


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You already answered your own question.



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians"
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...-israel-attacks-civilians-84.html#post4007964



You should see someone. You are losing it.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I can't see a Palestinian since they are a fiction.  



> The Palestinians want their own country. There's just one thing about that: There are no Palestinians. It's a made up word. Israel was called Palestine for two thousand years. Like "Wiccan," "Palestinian" sounds ancient but is really a modern invention. Before the Israelis won the land in war, Gaza was owned by Egypt, and there were no "Palestinians" then, and the West Bank was owned by Jordan, and there were no "Palestinians" then. As soon as the Jews took over and started growing oranges as big as basketballs, what do you know, say hello to the "Palestinians," weeping for their deep bond with their lost "land" and "nation." So for the sake of honesty, let's not use the word "Palestinian" any more to describe these delightful folks, who dance for joy at our deaths until someone points out they're being taped. Instead, let's call them what they are: "Other Arabs From The Same General Area Who Are In Deep Denial About Never Being Able To Accomplish Anything In Life And Would Rather Wrap Themselves In The Seductive Melodrama Of Eternal Struggle And Death." I know that's a bit unwieldy to expect to see on CNN. How about this, then: "Adjacent Jew-Haters."
> 
> Okay, so the Adjacent Jew-Haters want their own country. Oops, just one more thing. No, they don't. They could've had their own country any time in the last thirty years, especially two years ago at Camp David. But if you have your own country, you have to have traffic lights and garbage trucks and Chambers of Commerce, and, worse, you actually have to figure out some way to make a living. That's no fun. No, they want what all the other Jew-Haters in the region want: Israel. They also want a big pile of dead Jews, of course--that's where the real fun is--but mostly they want Israel. Why? For one thing, trying to destroy Israel--or "The Zionist Entity" as their textbooks call it--for the last fifty years has allowed the rulers of Arab countries to divert the attention of their own people away from the fact that they're the blue-ribbon most illiterate, poorest, and tribally backward on God's Earth, and if you've ever been around God's Earth, you know that's really saying something. It makes me roll my eyes every time one of our pundits waxes poetic about the great history and culture of the Muslim Mideast. Unless I'm missing something, the Arabs haven't given anything to the world since Algebra, and, by the way, thanks a hell of a lot for that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Do you alway contradict yourself?

You should see someone. You are losing it.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You see fictional Palestinians.  You are losing it


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians"
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...-israel-attacks-civilians-84.html#post4007964



You are contradicting yourself again.

You are losing it.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




What contradiction?
That quote is the truth.
Palestine comes from the word Philistines, who were Greek, not Arabs.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Er, "Palestine" and "Palestinian"  are European inventions concocted by the Romans and British.  When will "Palestine" become part of the EU?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



A rose by any other name...

Er, Palestine is not in Europe.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2011)

Yet Israeli leaders refer to the displaced Arabs as Palestinians all the time. Go figure.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Yet Israeli leaders refer to the displaced Arabs as Palestinians all the time. Go figure.



Calling Palestinians by their real names of ignorant bedouin excrement would be impolitic.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yet Israeli leaders refer to the displaced Arabs as Palestinians all the time. Go figure.
> ...



Ignorant? It takes a high level of skills to live in an area with few resources.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



It takes a high level of skill to make things, like the Jews, instead of just breaking things like the Arabs and Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOARvsevl4Q&feature=fvst]Nomads No More: Arabs lose land in fight against Israeli desert demolition - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTBumgtsutE]Demolitions Continue in East Jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Illegal Arab squatters should not be in Jerusalem.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> Illegal Arab squatters should not be in Jerusalem.



Do you mean the Arabs who have been living there since before Israel stole their land?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Illegal Arab squatters should not be in Jerusalem.
> ...



Arabs are from Arabia, not Israel.  Mecca, not Jerusalem, is their capital.

Historian Sir Martin Gilbert...
Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So, Israel can kick out all those Christians who have been living there for a couple thousand years?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews lived in and ruled in Israel 1000 years before Christ was born.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

CNBC: Big Business Success Story
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTie3fAf2so]Israel big biz success story 1 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkInxXCp09U]Israel big biz success story 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> CNBC: Big Business Success Story
> Israel big biz success story 1 - YouTube
> 
> Israel big biz success story 2 - YouTube



It is amazing what you can do when you steal and mooch.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > CNBC: Big Business Success Story
> ...



Mooch what, massive venture capital investing in the Israeli economy? That's called business

*Israel Venture Capital: The Silicon Valley of the East*


> Israel, more fondly nicknamed as the Silicon Valley of the East, is the largest recipient of United States venture capital, absorbing 7.7% of outbound investment dollars. For a small and relatively new country, Israel has jumped into the limelight as one of the largest producers of new technologies. The country is responsible for some of the most prominent inventions over the past several decades, including drip irrigation, instant messaging (ICQ), Intels Centrino computer chip, and voicemail technology.
> 
> Israel also holds the second greatest number of foreign companies on the NASDAQ, second only to Canada. Some of the more prominent multi-billion dollar corporations listed on the exchange include TEVA Pharmaceuticals (market cap: $41 billion), the worlds largest generic drug manufacturer, and Gilead Sciences (market cap: $43 billion), which develops therapies for viral diseases, infectious diseases, and cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Israel is always down in congress with its hand out.

Illegal Israeli settlements are subsidized by money mooched from foreign donors.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel receives military hardware, not economic assistance.  Israel has a $200 billion GDP, the 40th largest economy in the world, a per capita income 2x that of Turkey and approaching that of the UK.

Meanwhile, despite trillions in oil wealth, the Arab shitholes remain backward third world cesspools

Israeli communities are entirely legal, where Jews have lived and ruled for 3000 years.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



How many times are you going to post the same irrelevant crap?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews have prior possession of Israel dating back 3000+ years, thus, Jewish communities in Israel today are entirely lawful.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Prior possession ?

Hitler had possesson of Paris too.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I thought the Franks had prior possession of Paris.  Maybe, open a history book, birdbrain?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

Israel has always been a bunch of freeloaders.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> freeloaders.



Innovators.

CNBC  Israel - CNBC


> In the last 20 years, Israel has turned itself into a global powerhouse in technoogy.  But now, more of Israel's brainpower is turning to greentech.
> 
> Israel has become a global powerhouse for research and development, for biofuels, urban windfarms, battery operated cars and solar technology.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Lots of people had prior possession of Paris. They all don't own it. Why don't you just say "Israel is ours because God said so". Embarassed of that argument ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > freeloaders.
> ...



Then why do they always have their hand out?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Open a law book and learn prior possession, dink.

Owned.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You have your hand out for even one reputational point after 2 years.  

CNBC: Israel, Business Leader And Innovator  Israeli Industry - CNBC


> Israel's economy has been constant from agriculture in the early days to high tech, medicine, science to its newest industries today solar and green tech.  Israel boasts the largest desalinator in the world
> 
> Israel is a leader in water technology, pharmaceuticals and green technology,
> 
> Warren Buffett: "What you have here is a remarkable group of people doing remarkable things in their field achieving terrific results all over the world."


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2011)

JStone said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So Israel is not the land that God gave the Jews ?


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If you fixated less on Israel, which is doing quite well,  and more on your fucked up life, your fucked up life might be less fucked up of a life.


----------



## JStone (Aug 31, 2011)

Hamas Constitution...


> Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it.  Allah is its target, the Prophet is its model, the Koran its Constitution: Jihad is its path and death for the sake of Allah is the loftiest of its wishes.
> 
> The Day of Judgement will not come about until Moslems fight the Jews (killing the Jews), when the Jew will hide behind stones and trees. The stones and trees will say O Moslems, O Abdulla, there is a Jew behind me, come and kill him. Only the Gharkad tree, (evidently a certain kind of tree) would not do that because it is one of the trees of the Jews." (related by al-Bukhari and Moslem).



Israeli Declaration of Independence


> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.



Dr. Wafa Sultan, one of Time Magazine's 100 Most Important People In The World: Judaism is virtuous.  Islam is evil

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLOicfZ_bAI]Arabs for Israel - Muslims for Israel - Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

Israeli Declaration of Independence


> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.



They said while they were ethnic cleansing Palestine of its Muslim and Christian natives at the point of a gun.

The truth has never been Israel's long suit.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.

Israel was created inside Palestine by foreign military force against the wishes of virtually all of Palestine's Muslim, Christian, and Jewish native inhabitants.

Israel stays inside Palestine by military force.

Israel is a foreign military occupation of Palestine.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Israeli Declaration of Independence
> 
> 
> > THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.
> ...



Ethnic cleansers... 



> Allah, oh our Lord
> Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
> in all places
> Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

Just before the UN voted to partition Palestine in November 1947, Ben-Gurion secretly mobilised Jewish groups inside and outside Palestine and dispatched them to Europe to purchase massive quantities of arms for the next phase: a military plan to conquer as many Palestinian villages and to expel their inhabitants.

Their plan was called Plan D better known as Plan Dalet, (Dalet being the fourth letter in the Hebrew alphabet) which was launched nearly six weeks prior to the end of the British Mandate in Palestine. It is worth noting that Plan D had been preceeded by Plan A (February 1945), Plan B (May 1947) and Plan C (November 1947). There is no mistaking their intention: the ethnic cleansing of Palestine.

Plan Dalet and The Nakba - 1948


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Just before the UN voted to partition Palestine in November 1947, Ben-Gurion secretly mobilised Jewish groups inside and outside Palestine and dispatched them to Europe to purchase massive quantities of arms for the next phase: a military plan to conquer as many Palestinian villages and to expel their inhabitants.
> 
> Their plan was called Plan D better known as Plan Dalet, (Dalet being the fourth letter in the Hebrew alphabet) which was launched nearly six weeks prior to the end of the British Mandate in Palestine. It is worth noting that Plan D had been preceeded by Plan A (February 1945), Plan B (May 1947) and Plan C (November 1947). There is no mistaking their intention: the ethnic cleansing of Palestine.
> 
> Plan Dalet and The Nakba - 1948



Bogus link. Plan D was strictly defensive in nature designed to halt Arab aggression.
Such stunts are why you have zero reputational points even after 2 years.

The Arabs are ethnic cleansers.

US Department of State, Office of the Historian: The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 


> The Arab-Israeli War of 1948 broke out when five Arab nations invaded territory in the former Palestinian mandate immediately following the announcement of the independence of the state of Israel on May 14, 1948.
> 
> Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Just before the UN voted to partition Palestine in November 1947, Ben-Gurion secretly mobilised Jewish groups inside and outside Palestine and dispatched them to Europe to purchase massive quantities of arms for the next phase: a military plan to conquer as many Palestinian villages and to expel their inhabitants.
> ...



Yes, the Palestinians did defend themselves from the foreign takeover of their country.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews have lived in Canaan and, after, Israel for 3000+ years.  Pallies are from Arabia and were invented in 1967.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Of the 37 people who signed Israel's declaration of independence, only one was born in Palestine and he was the son of immigrants.

 Israel was created inside Palestine by foreign military force against the wishes of virtually all of Palestine's Muslim, Christian, and Jewish native inhabitants.

 Israel stays inside Palestine by military force.

 Israel is a foreign military occupation of Palestine.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".



Palestininas were invented in the mid-20th century and originate from Arabia.

Jews have existed for 4000 years and established sovereignty over Israel 3000 years ago.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".
> ...



From your post: http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...anna-back-to-gaza-from-corfu.html#post4064965



> A "Palestinian" can mean a person who is born in the geographical area known prior to 1918 as "Palestine", or a former citizen of the British Mandate territory called Palestine, or an institution related to either of these. Using this definition, both Palestinian Arabs and Palestinian Jews were called "Palestinians".



Are you always this confused?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Palestine and Palestinians were invented after WW I.
Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



Jews and Israel existed over 3000 years ago.

Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What about all those people who lived there before the name flopped around?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The Canaanites and Philistines ceased to exist 3000 years ago, dummy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Who built all of these churches?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Palestine and Palestinians were invented in the mid-20th century

Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions



Israel and Jews existed 3000+ years ago.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible&#39;s Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

OK, but who built all these churches?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=683JeJPL7UY]Churches of Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> OK, but who built all these churches?



Presumably, Christians, birdbrain.

Jews existed 1000 years in Israel before Christ was born.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > OK, but who built all these churches?
> ...



Christians have been living there for a couple thousand years?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews lived in Israel 1000 years before Christ was born.  

Jews lived in Israel 2000 years before any Arab civilization even existed in Arabia and before Mahomet was born.

Jews lived in Israel 3000 years before Palestinians were invented in the mid-20th century.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Those Christians were not Muslims or Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



How can Christians be Muslims, birdbrain? 

No wonder you have zero reputational points.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Who were those Christians if they were there before the Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Christians who came to exist 1000+ years after Jews established their civilization in Israel.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Weren't those Christians converts from the existing population either Jews or Pagans?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Er, yah.  You figured this out all by yourself or your mommy told you? 

The Jewish civilization was established 1000 years before Christ was born and 2000 years before Mahomet.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So, The Christians have been there at least as long as the Jews?

There existence pre dates Christianity.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Now, you're back to stuck on stupid. 

Jews lived 1000+ years before Christ and Christianity existed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



But the people were there before Christ.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Pay attention: Jews lived in Israel 1000+ years before Christ and Christianity were born.
Jews lived in Israel 2000+ years before Mahomet and Mahometanism were invented.
Jews lived in Israel 3000+ years before Palestinians were invented in the mid-20th century.

You're either mentally impaired or just plain stupid.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

Were those Christians Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> Were those Christians Arabs?



Unlikely since Mahomet was an Arab.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Were those Christians Arabs?
> ...



Then Palestinian Christians are not Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



1% of 400 million Arabs are not Muslim, making Christian Arabs virtually non-existent


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

What about all those Muslims who were Christians or Jews? Are they Arabs?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> What about all those Muslims who were Christians or Jews? Are they Arabs?



Can you provide an archaeological record verifying an Arab civilization even existed before Islam in the 7th century AD?
No, I didn't think so.

A Jewish civilization existed in the 13th century BC, verified by the archaeological record.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > What about all those Muslims who were Christians or Jews? Are they Arabs?
> ...



No, but we have established that many Palestinians have been there long before the Arabs.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



We established Palestine and Palestinians were invented in the mid-20th century

Cambridge University Press


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Can you provide an archaeological record verifying a civilization called "Palestinian" existed before Arabs?
No, I didn't think so.

Because, Palestine and Palestiniains are a recent invention.

Historian Bernard Lewis...
The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria 
The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

> Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.



What changes?
What disputes?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> > Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Palestinians? 

Former PLO Leader Zuheir Mohsen...


> The Palestinian people does not exist. The creation of a Palestinian state is only a means for continuing our struggle against the state of Israel for our Arab unity. In reality today there is no difference between Jordanians, Palestinians, Syrians and Lebanese. Only for political and tactical reasons do we speak today about the existence of a Palestinian people, since Arab national interests demand that we posit the existence of a distinct Palestinian people to oppose Zionism.
> Zuheir Mohsen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You're hung up on a name?


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Jews are a name that have lived in and ruled in Israel for 3000+ years, verified by the archaeological record.

Palestinians are a name invented in the mid-20th century originating in Arabia


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder how old the oldest Map showing Israel is? Here's one from 1894, oh wait it's called Palestine


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



The name may be new but the people have been there thousands of years.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

P F Tinmore said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Er, no.  Even Arab academics concede Palestinians are a modern invention.

Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history at Columbia University and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Former advisor to Arab Palestinian groups...


> There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres another Map of Palestinea this one dated 1570


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> Heres another Map of Palestinea this one dated 1570[/SIE]




Posting bogus maps during your 18 hour siesta, twat?  No wonder spain is bankrupt.

Cambridge University Press..


> In Ottoman times [400 years in duration, prior to WW I], no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute.
> Palestine Boundaries 1833&#8211;1947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

Any one can see the name on the Maps, what is the oldest map _you_ can find with the Name "Israel" on it?
Israel Still does not have "formally delimited boundaries"


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> Any one can see the name on the Maps, what is the oldest map _you_ can find with the Name "Israel" on it?



Any one can see that Palestine is a recent invention, stupid twat 

Encyclopedia of the Ottoman Empire...
Palestine did not exist in the geographical imagination of the Ottomans [400 years before W I]...[Before modern Israel], Jews referred to the territory as Eretz Yisrael, the land of Israel.  Throughout the Ottoman period, pilgrims and clergy from both religious traditions visited what they considered the "Holy Land" following a route from the port of Jaffa to Jerusalem.


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history at Columbia University and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Former advisor to Arab Palestinian groups...
> 
> 
> > There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.


I notice you dont provide a link to your out of context quote, scared that others may read the rest of the text?
Palestinian Identity: The ... - Google Libros
*
You still havent found an Old  map of Israel*


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history at Columbia University and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Former advisor to Arab Palestinian groups...
> ...



This Palestinian identity invented in the mid-20th century, twat?

Middle East Historian Bernard Lewis...
The adjective Palestinian is comparatively new.  This, I need hardly remind you, is a region of ancient civilization and of deep-rooted and often complex identitites.  But, Palestine was not one of them.  People might identify themselves for various purposes, by religion, by descent, or by allegiance to a particular state or ruler, or, sometimes, locality.  But, when they did it locally it was generally either the city and the immediate district or the larger province, so they would have been Jerusalemites or Jaffaites or Syrians, identifying province of Syria 
The constitution or the formation of a political entity called Palestine which eventually gave rise to a nationality called Palestinian were lasting innovations of the British Mandate


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> *
> You still havent found an Old  map of Israel*



Even better, twat, an ancient Israeli society dating back over 3000 years.  

*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

*No Map = No cookie*


> "The Palestine position is this. If we deal with our commitments, there is first the general pledge to Hussein in October 1915, under which Palestine was included in the areas as to which Great Britain pledged itself that they should be Arab and independent in the future . . . Great Britain and France - Italy subsequently agreeing - committed themselves to an international administration of Palestine in consultation with Russia, who was an ally at that time . . . A new feature was brought into the case in November 1917, when Mr Balfour, with the authority of the War Cabinet, issued his famous declaration to the Zionists that Palestine 'should be the national home of the Jewish people, but that nothing should be done - *and this, of course, was a most important proviso* - to prejudice the civil and religious rights of the existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine. Those, as far as I know, are the only actual engagements into which we entered with regard to Palestine."


Sykes


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history at Columbia University and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Former advisor to Arab Palestinian groups...
> ...



Only Fakestinians would be scared of their own fake history that is a modern invention, confused twat 

Rashid Khalidi, Professor of Middle East history and director of the Center for International Studies at the University of Chicago, Palestinian Representative...


> There is a relatively recent tradition which argues that Palestinian nationalism has deep historical roots.  As with other national movements, extreme advocates of this view anachronistically read back into the history of Palestine over the past few centuries a nationalist consciousness and identity that are in fact relatively modern.  Among the manifestations of this outlook are a predilection for seeing in peoples such as the Canaanites, Jebusites and Philistines the lineal ancestors of the modern Palestinians.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> *No Map = No cookie*
> 
> 
> > "The Palestine position is this. If we deal with our commitments, there is first the general pledge to Hussein in October 1915, under which Palestine was included in the areas as to which Great Britain pledged itself that they should be Arab and independent in the future . . . Great Britain and France - Italy subsequently agreeing - committed themselves to an international administration of Palestine in consultation with Russia, who was an ally at that time . . . A new feature was brought into the case in November 1917, when Mr Balfour, with the authority of the War Cabinet, issued his famous declaration to the Zionists that Palestine 'should be the national home of the Jewish people, but that nothing should be done - *and this, of course, was a most important proviso* - to prejudice the civil and religious rights of the existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine. Those, as far as I know, are the only actual engagements into which we entered with regard to Palestine."
> ...



The British invented Palestine after WW I, stupid twat  No wonder your spain is so backward and bankrupt

Jews have lived in and ruled in Canaan and, after, Israel for 3000 years.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> The British invented Palestine after WW I, stupid twat



And they just happened to chose the same name that was on the Map in 1570?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...the-zionists-on-palestine-38.html#post4081713


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> *No Map = No cookie*
> 
> 
> > "The Palestine position is this. If we deal with our commitments, there is first the general pledge to Hussein in October 1915, under which Palestine was included in the areas as to which Great Britain pledged itself that they should be Arab and independent in the future . . . Great Britain and France - Italy subsequently agreeing - committed themselves to an international administration of Palestine in consultation with Russia, who was an ally at that time . . . A new feature was brought into the case in November 1917, when Mr Balfour, with the authority of the War Cabinet, issued his famous declaration to the Zionists that Palestine 'should be the national home of the Jewish people, but that nothing should be done - *and this, of course, was a most important proviso* - to prejudice the civil and religious rights of the existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine. Those, as far as I know, are the only actual engagements into which we entered with regard to Palestine."
> ...



Ancient Israel is verified by the archaeological record, twat.  No such archaeological record exists for Fakestinians.

*Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Houses of Ancient Israel*


> In archaeological terms The Houses of Ancient Israel: Domestic, Royal, Divine focuses on the Iron Age (1200-586 B.C.E.). Iron I (1200-1000 B.C.E.) represents the premonarchical period. Iron II (1000-586 B.C.E.) was the time of kings. Uniting the tribal coalitions of Israel and Judah in the tenth century B.C.E., David and Solomon ruled over an expanding realm. After Solomon's death (c. 930 B.C.E.) Israel and Judah separated into two kingdoms.
> Israel was led at times by strong kings, Omri and Ahab in the ninth century B.C.E. and Jereboam II in the eighth. The Houses of Ancient Israel § Semitic Museum


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The British invented Palestine after WW I, stupid twat
> ...



Palestine didn't exist prior to WW I, stupid twat. No wonder your spain is backward and bankrupt

Cambridge University Press...


> In Ottoman times, no political entity called Palestine existed. After the collapse of the Ottoman Empire at the end of the First World War, European boundary makers began to take greater interest in defining territorial limits for Palestine. Only since the 1920s has Palestine had formally delimited boundaries, though these have remained subject to repeated change and a source of bitter dispute
> Palestine Boundaries 18331947 - Cambridge Archive Editions


----------



## Jos (Sep 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> . No wonder your spain is backward and bankrupt



We still learn stuff, 





> 1492, expulsion of the jew


 I like to research local history, and visit the lands previously owned by Spanish jews in Andalucia, many of them have there own water wells, so far I have recovered six bags of jewgold from them


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> We still learn stuff



Paying your countries bills has yet to be learned it would seem.


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> I like to research local history, and visit the lands previously owned by Spanish jews in Andalucia, many of them have there own water wells, so far I have recovered six bags of jewgold from them



You're a psychopath who believes Jews were behind 9/11. sick twat   http://www.usmessageboard.com/4053557-post6.html


----------



## JStone (Sep 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> so far I have recovered six bags of jewgold from them



You verify your bankrupt backward spain is also the most racist bag of shit in the world, twat.

Spain: Racism and Intolerance Advance Relentlessly  Spain: Racism and Intolerance Advance Relentlessly · Global Voices


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > We still learn stuff
> ...



Show me the note,  I signed nothing, I owe nothing


----------



## JStone (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You have nothing, except, your daily 18 hour siestas, lazyass twat  

9 Reasons Why Spain Is A Dead Economy Walking


> Barring an economic bailout of mammoth proportions, the economy of Spain is completely and totally doomed.  The socialist government of Spain is drowning in debt, unemployment is running rampant and everywhere you turn there are major economic problems.  So will Spain be the next Greece?  No.  When the economy of Spain implodes it is going to be a whole lot worse...
> 9 Reasons Why Spain Is A Dead Economy Walking


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)

*Broke! 10 Facts About The Financial Condition Of American Families That Will Blow Your Mind*
Broke! 10 Facts About The Financial Condition Of American Families That Will Blow Your Mind


----------



## JStone (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> *Broke! 10 Facts About The Financial Condition Of American Families That Will Blow Your Mind[/][/IZE]
> Broke! 10 Facts About The Financial Condition Of American Families That Will Blow Your Mind*


*

Posting on the internet during your routine 18 hour siesta, lazyass twat? 

No wonder spain is in the shitter.  

Eurozone panic as Spain and Italy edge closer to economic collapse Eurozone panic as Spain and Italy edge closer to economic collapse | Mail Online*


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



It's your country. Oh, you're tribal I forgot. Right!

 It's not your country.


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



The Penny finally drops, it's not my country, it's part of the European Union, Europeans can choose to live anywhere they like


----------



## JStone (Sep 2, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Spain used to be al-Andalus when the Spanish wimps let the Arabs walk all over them and change the name of their pitiful country.

The only thing spain produces is olive oil but the Greeks produce much better olive oil.


----------



## JStone (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Eurotrash, not Europeans.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I understood Jos when she translated some Iranian Farsi.


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)

JStone said:


> Spain used to be al-Andalus when the Spanish wimps let the Arabs walk all over them and change the name of their pitiful country.


Not all of Spain was under Muslim rule, only the part that is known today as Andalucia.
The "Spanish wimps" rose up and threw them out..... Along with the Jews 

It could happen again, in the USA


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Spain used to be al-Andalus when the Spanish wimps let the Arabs walk all over them and change the name of their pitiful country.
> ...



Your a revisionist. The Muslim took over the entire Iberian Pennisula! It was the Franks who stopped the Muslims from taking over the rest of Europe!


----------



## Jos (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## JStone (Sep 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Spain used to be al-Andalus when the Spanish wimps let the Arabs walk all over them and change the name of their pitiful country.
> ...



The Spanish wimps needed 800 years to beat down the Arabs, lameass twat.

The Jews beat down the Arabs in just 6 days in the '67 War.


----------



## JStone (Sep 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC94-y_9_ek]I hate Israel - Zionism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 4, 2011)

What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?

The zionists stole my grandfather's land and killed him.


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?
> 
> The zionists stole my grandfather's land and killed him.



Your grandfather was an illegal alien who came from Arabia living on Jewish land owned by Jews since 3000 years ago.  He owned no land as even under Ottoman rule, 99% of the land was owned by the Sultanate and leased to Rabs.  If anyone killed him, it was either the Turks or the british or the Rabs.

PBS Nova...


> In the banks of the Nile in southern Egypt in 1896, British archaeologisit Flinders Petrie unearthed one of the most important discoveries in biblical archaeology known as the Merneptah Stele.  Merneptah's stele announces the entrance on the world stage of a People named Israel.
> 
> The Merneptah Stele is powerful evidence that a People called the Israelites are living in Canaan over 3000 years ago
> 
> Dr. Donald Redford, Egyptologist and archaeologist: The Merneptah Stele is priceless evidence for the presence of an ethnical group called Israel in Canaan.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvg2EZAEw5c]1/13 The Bible's Buried Secrets (NOVA PBS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC: Israel, Business Leader And Innovator* http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=733309031



> Israel's economy has been constant from agriculture in the early days to high tech, medicine, science to its newest industries today solar and green tech.  Israel boasts the largest desalinator in the world   Israel is a leader in water technology, pharmaceuticals and green technology,
> 
> Warren Buffett: "What you have here is a remarkable group of people doing remarkable things in their field achieving terrific results all over the world."


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?
> 
> The zionists stole my grandfather's land and killed him.



Fakestinian  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJjm5K07V0]Who are the Palestinians? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IG5-JHgeXA]51 Sleepless Gaza Jerusalem.divx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC: Israel, Big Business Success Story*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTie3fAf2so]Israel big biz success story 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

JStone said:


> *CNBC: Israel, Big Business Success Story*
> Israel big biz success story 1 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnCYLHMzAa4&feature=related]Israeli bulldozers spread dispair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC: Israel, Big Business Success Story*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkInxXCp09U]Israel big biz success story 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

JStone said:


> *CNBC: Israel, Big Business Success Story*
> Israel big biz success story 2 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMZKRKUgM4s&feature=related]Israel Destroys American International School in Gaza --CNN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

CNBC Israel - CNBC


> In the last 20 years, Israel has turned itself into a global powerhouse in technoogy.  But now, more of Israel's brainpower is turning to greentech.
> 
> IIsrael has become a global powerhouse for research and development, for biofuels, urban windfarms, battery operated cars and solar technology.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

JStone said:


> CNBC Israel - CNBC
> 
> 
> > In the last 20 years, Israel has turned itself into a global powerhouse in technoogy.  But now, more of Israel's brainpower is turning to greentech.
> ...



"Brand Israel" crapola.

Smokescreen for the conflict.


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC...Israel, "Start-Up Nation" *


> Israel is the fastest-growing and one of the most dynamic, entrepreneurial and innovation-based economies on the planet that barely got hit by the global economic crisis in 2008.  There are more Israeli companies on NASDAQ than all of Europe combined, than all of India, China, Korea, Japan combined.  More global venture capital each year goes into Israel on a per capita basis than the
> US--2/12 times more than the US, 30 times more than Europe even in 2008 when the global economy was melting down.
> 
> Warren Buffett [who purchased Israeli-based Iscar], said it is one of the greatest-managed companies and innovators he's ever seen.  Teva is the biggest generic [pharmaceutical] company in the world.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHLyANGmLjQ]Israel: A Leader in Business Innovation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

"Brand Israel" is an Israeli propaganda campaign designed to shift the focus away from Israel's death and destruction.
----------
The way to fix negative images of Israel is to present Israel in a positive light elsewhere, Gissin said.

A major part of this fix will revolve around ads featuring Israeli medical developments and technology, including testimonials from patients who benefited from the Holy Lands medical innovations and the doctors who implement them will run on local radio.

The Canadian Jewish News - Brand Israel set to launch in GTA


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC, Israel Leader in Green Technology and Water Purification*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bUCH-HyCek]Israel: Leading the World in Water Technology - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

More "Brand Israel" propaganda.

Irrelevant smokescreen.
--------------
Directors of Israels three most powerful ministries have agreed on a new plan to improve the countrys image abroad  by downplaying religion and avoiding any discussion of the conflict with the Palestinians.

The plan was adopted during an October 2 meeting convened by the Foreign Ministry, involving its own director general and his counterparts in the Prime Ministers Office and the Finance Ministry. The participants examined specialized research conducted by American marketing executives over the last three years.

The meeting is the latest manifestation of a growing movement  begun in America  to re-brand Israel, or to reinvent the countrys image in the eyes of both Jews and non-Jews. The driving concept is that Israel will win supporters only if it is seen as relevant and modern rather than only as a place of fighting and religion.

Israel Aims To Improve Its Public Image


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*CNBC: Israel, Pioneer In Electric Transportation*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1dwQdI0jZ0]Israel&#39;s Electric Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewo69ch01OU&feature=related]Who Is The Terrorist? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 4, 2011)

*GM Expands R&D Presence In Israel. Making the car of tomorrow the best ever built.*


> While General Motors focuses most of its resources on a handful of technical and engineering centers in the U.S., Europe and Asia, it has quietly been expanding its presence in the Middle East, using its Israeli facility as a sort of technical eye on the future.
> 
> GM has steadily increased the size of the staff at its center in Herzliya, Israel and expects it to number more than 200 by 2013. That, says the facilitys chief, will let it tap into the highly advanced engineering and research base Israel has become known for..
> 
> ...


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the impact of the Zionists on Palestine?
> ...



If you're the smartest zionist that we're up against, we'll not have much trouble. Pass the word.


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Massachussets Institute of Technology [MIT]...


> As a world leader in science and technology, Israel excels in such areas as genetics, medicine, agriculture, computer sciences, electronics, optics, and engineering. Scientists at Israeli universities such as Bar Ilan University, Ben Gurion University, Haifa University, Hebrew University, The Technion--Israel Institute of Technology, Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science are pioneers in areas such as stem cell-based tissue engineering, nanotechnology, high-resolution electron microscopy, and solar energy. Israeli companies have developed such diverse products as the first anti-virus package, technologies that allow you to leave voice mail on mobile phones, and stents that save lives by keeping the arteries to the heart open.
> 
> MISTI MIT-Israel


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl76nw92AJc]Jews and Muslims-Nobel Prize List (Latest) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I didn't say that there weren't any smart jews... but you're not. And if most zionist are as smart as you, welll, youz in beeg trouble!!!


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...



You follow a cult concocted by an illiterate, cave-dwelling pedophile


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say that there weren't any smart jews... but you're not. And if most zionist are as smart as you, welll, youz in beeg trouble!!!
> ...



Says who? You?

But I will say that not only is Osama bin Laden a great hero, but he's not even dead.


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

And as a jew, you should know that inbreeding is a hebrew staple, which would be at least on par with pedophilia.


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> And as a jew, you should know that inbreeding is a hebrew staple, which would be at least on par with pedophilia.



Your Mahomet was married to a 6 year old child when he was 53


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvimRnlTqE]Alnakba English P2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Palestinians who celebrate 9/11
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k]Palestinians celebrating the fall of the twin towers on 911 - YouTube[/ame]


Palestinians who condemned the killing of bin Laden
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVTTbmN1aRI]Palestinians condemn killing of &#39;holy warrior&#39; bin Laden - YouTube[/ame]


Palestinians who call for death of all Americans
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


Palestinians who boast of the death of their own children and wives: "We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


Islam, the religion of peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXxL0lg4mxs]Samouni Family Responds to Goldstone Backtrack on Israeli War Crimes - April 4, 2011 - Ken O&#39;Keefe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

CNBC: Israel, Business Leader And Innovator Israeli Industry - CNBC


> Israel's economy has been constant from agriculture in the early days to high tech, medicine, science to its newest industries today solar and green tech.  Israel boasts the largest desalinator in the world
> 
> Israel is a leader in water technology, pharmaceuticals and green technology,
> 
> Warren Buffett: "What you have here is a remarkable group of people doing remarkable things in their field achieving terrific results all over the world."


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > And as a jew, you should know that inbreeding is a hebrew staple, which would be at least on par with pedophilia.
> ...



Let's see what YOU get at 53? LOL!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W87-D1dfnA]Israeli protests continue to gain momentum. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...



Islam, the religion of pedophilia


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Judaism, the religion of inbreeding.

*EDIT-Meister*


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...



Your Jew Envy is showing, psycho loser. 

US President John Adams...
I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...



You've been reported for advocating child molestation.


----------



## Akimbot (Sep 5, 2011)

JStone said:


> Akimbot said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...






 You're the one who said Muslims were pedophiles. I bet a Hakim molested you.


----------



## JStone (Sep 5, 2011)

Akimbot said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Akimbot said:
> ...



You advocate child molestation http://www.usmessageboard.com/4096852-post623.html


----------

